# Turkeys are safe again Driveler #123



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

The end of turkey season and the beginning of a new driveler. Proceed on......
















Thought i'd mess with your heads.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 14, 2014)

thanks for starting a new one bama


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The end of turkey season and the beginning of a new driveler. Proceed on......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you locked it down RIGHT as I was trying to delete a post & post something back to you!!!!!!!!  now you'll never know what I was gonna say!
BYE Ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 14, 2014)

Afternoon.  

Just had an invite to next week evening fishin... on a private pond that's got too many bass  .

Home James, dinner's a callin


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The end of turkey season and the beginning of a new driveler. Proceed on......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT have you been listening to???????   ok, almost 5 minutes of my life I will never get back, I will leave now........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 14, 2014)

Keebs said:


> WHAT have you been listening to???????   ok, almost 5 minutes of my life I will never get back, I will leave now........



And the subtitles..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

In the other thread, y'all were showing old pic's. 
Here's one i don't believe i've posted before but Nic will probably appreciate it most. 
It's my great grandfather (circa 1940  Hartford, Al.) training one of his bird dogs. My granddad told me that "Pawpaw" was buried in his bird hunting clothes( including vest) and that his tombstone has a covey of quail flying over his name. That man dearly loved the Bobwhite and lived a life that i could only hear about and shake my head in wonder.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2014)

Dang, Pookie posts up a brokeback mountain climber video.


Looks like it's gonna be 3 wet nights at the mines.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> And the subtitles..


I guess you don't watch Kung-Fu Theatre much. You don't even pay attention to the fact that you are reading sub-titles after a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Pookie posts up a broke back mountain climber video.
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be 3 wet nights at the mines.





We had one rumble of thunder and now the sun is back out again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess you don't watch Kung-Fu Theatre much. You don't even pay attention to the fact that you are reading sub-titles after a while.



cant say as tho Iv ever heard of it


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> In the other thread, y'all were showing old pic's.
> Here's one i don't believe i've posted before but Nic will probably appreciate it most.
> It's my great grandfather (circa 1940  Hartford, Al.) training one of his bird dogs. My granddad told me that "Pawpaw" was buried in his bird hunting clothes( including vest) and that his tombstone has a covey of quail flying over his name. That man dearly loved the Bobwhite and lived a life that i could only hear about and shake my head in wonder.




I do appreciate this! And I like his style. We bought our grave plots last week and will get our tombstones soon. Mine will have an image of Gabriel along with my elk powderhorn and my rifleman`s pouch along with my name.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 14, 2014)

Imma sit here at work till this rain slacks up some... my goodness


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

The bridge closest to my house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2014)

It is raining so hard here that ducks are putting on life jackets.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2014)

We got some rain up here; but don't worry I am fine.  The driveway is wet but hopefully it won't be in a couple of days.  I appreciate the prayers; cards and everything else.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> In the other thread, y'all were showing old pic's.
> Here's one i don't believe i've posted before but Nic will probably appreciate it most.
> It's my great grandfather (circa 1940  Hartford, Al.) training one of his bird dogs. My granddad told me that "Pawpaw" was buried in his bird hunting clothes( including vest) and that his tombstone has a covey of quail flying over his name. That man dearly loved the Bobwhite and lived a life that i could only hear about and shake my head in wonder.



Another great picture.  You're a lucky man to have those!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The end of turkey season and the beginning of a new driveler. Proceed on......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn work on me....I actually like Rammstein! Almost posted some recently! 



rhbama3 said:


> In the other thread, y'all were showing old pic's.
> Here's one i don't believe i've posted before but Nic will probably appreciate it most.
> It's my great grandfather (circa 1940  Hartford, Al.) training one of his bird dogs. My granddad told me that "Pawpaw" was buried in his bird hunting clothes( including vest) and that his tombstone has a covey of quail flying over his name. That man dearly loved the Bobwhite and lived a life that i could only hear about and shake my head in wonder.



Very cool pic!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, Pookie posts up a brokeback mountain climber video.
> 
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be 3 wet nights at the mines.



Mannnn, don't seem like you had enough time off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

Been rainin here for about 2 hrs off and on.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

I finally found a TV show that I like. And the music is good to sharpen hawks and knives to.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2014)

Thunder and wind here now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I finally found a TV show that I like. And the music is good to sharpen hawks and knives to.



Yep....that's a good'un. We dvr'd all of the episodes.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Thunder and wind here now.



Pourin here....with wind.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....that's a good'un. We dvr'd all of the episodes.
> 
> 
> 
> Pourin here....with wind.





I`m fixin` to get on those rattlesnakes for Keebs here real soon. I ain`t forgot about a diamondback for you when I do theirs.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2014)

Raining pretty good up here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn work on me....I actually like Rammstein! Almost posted some recently!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I didn't, a day and half !! 



Just gotta work 5 more then I'm taking some time off !!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I finally found a TV show that I like. And the music is good to sharpen hawks and knives to.



i love that show! I've been hooked on it from the beginning.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to get on those rattlesnakes for Keebs here real soon. I ain`t forgot about a diamondback for you when I do theirs.



I do appreciate that, Nic. I figured you'd get to it when you could!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> i love that show! I've been hooked on it from the beginning.






I've yet to see it, I got it recorded, just haven't taken the time to watch it.


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2014)

I heard the same thing about that show but have never watched it.  I do like American Pickers that's on the same channel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I heard the same thing about that show but have never watched it.  I do like American Pickers that's on the same channel.






You do much pickin??


----------



## Da Possum (May 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You do much pickin??



I do some pickin'; but fo some reason they don't want to show it on the telervision


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I heard the same thing about that show but have never watched it.  I do like American Pickers that's on the same channel.



I just wonder how often they get hate mail from prior "victims". It just irritates me to see them try to haggle a price down to $50 and then walk outside and say on National television they think they can sell it for $400.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I do some pickin'; but fo some reason they don't want to show it on the telervision





You should video some of yo pickin and post it up here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I just wonder how often they get hate mail from prior "victims". It just irritates me to see them try to haggle a price down to $50 and then walk outside and say on National television they think they can sell it for $400.






What's the difference in that and Pawn Stars ??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> i didn't, a day and half !!
> 
> 
> 
> just gotta work 5 more then i'm taking some time off !!



10-4....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the difference in that and Pawn Stars ??



city slickers weaseling country folks? I just don't like it. A lot of those old guys remind me of people from my past that had a good heart but were suckers for con artists.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I just wonder how often they get hate mail from prior "victims". It just irritates me to see them try to haggle a price down to $50 and then walk outside and say on National television they think they can sell it for $400.



What irritates me is.....I would like to see what they really get for it when they resell it. Rather than what they SAY they think they can get for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

Pookie, have you watched that Down East Dickering? Man, those accents!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I do appreciate that, Nic. I figured you'd get to it when you could!









Hooked On Quack said:


> I've yet to see it, I got it recorded, just haven't taken the time to watch it.





It`s really good, and very historically accurate. I`m the worst one in the world to pick apart movies that pertain to my interests. I`m constantly lookin` for bloopers, things that weren`t really done the way they show, and such as that. The Vikings show does well.

The only other show or movie that comes close was Apocalypto. I only found one blooper in it. Last of the Mohicans and Dances With Wolves was full of em.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pookie, have you watched that Down East Dickering? Man, those accents!


and no subtitles for a lot of them! 


Nicodemus said:


> It`s really good, and very historically accurate. I`m the worst one in the world to pick apart movies that pertain to my interests. I`m constantly lookin` for bloopers, things that weren`t really done the way they show, and such as that. The Vikings show does well.
> 
> The only other show or movie that comes close was Apocalypto. I only found one blooper in it. Last of the Mohicans and Dances With Wolves was full of em.



Apocalypto turned out to be a very good movie!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> and no subtitles for a lot of them!
> 
> 
> Apocalypto turned out to be a very good movie!





It sure did. That one blooper. Nobody can outrun a jaguar like that Indian did.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It sure did. That one blooper. Nobody can outrun a jaguar like that Indian did.



Just remember when a grieving chief says "we go this way!", you better keep your opinions to yourself and go that way if you dont want a sharp knife thru the heart.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s really good, and very historically accurate. I`m the worst one in the world to pick apart movies that pertain to my interests. I`m constantly lookin` for bloopers, things that weren`t really done the way they show, and such as that. The Vikings show does well.
> 
> The only other show or movie that comes close was Apocalypto. I only found one blooper in it. Last of the Mohicans and Dances With Wolves was full of em.



I loved Apocalypto....where was the blooper, Nic? Can't believe I didn catch it, I've watched it about 1/2 dozen times.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It sure did. That one blooper. Nobody can outrun a jaguar like that Indian did.



  

Nevermind!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just remember when a grieving chief says "we go this way!", you better keep your opinions to yourself and go that way if you dont want a sharp knife thru the heart.



You got that right!!



Jeff C. said:


> I loved Apocalypto....where was the blooper, Nic? Can't believe I didn catch it, I've watched it about 1/2 dozen times.



When that Indian outran that jaguar for as long as he did. Ain`t nobody that fast.

One thing I noticed that probably only a flintknapper would see was on the stone handled obsidian dagger the chief carried. It had a bad hinge fracture on one side of the blade.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s really good, and very historically accurate. I`m the worst one in the world to pick apart movies that pertain to my interests. I`m constantly lookin` for bloopers, things that weren`t really done the way they show, and such as that. The Vikings show does well.
> 
> The only other show or movie that comes close was Apocalypto. I only found one blooper in it. Last of the Mohicans and Dances With Wolves was full of em.


I remember the movie trailers for Apocalypto, and thinking that would be one to watch. I will have to look for this one now!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I remember the movie trailers for Apocalypto, and thinking that would be one to watch. I will have to look for this one now!!





I don`t recommend many, but this one is worth it.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I remember the movie trailers for Apocalypto, and thinking that would be one to watch. I will have to look for this one now!!



Hope you don't mind reading subtitles....the entire movie is spoken in a Mayan dialect. It was worth reading!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t recommend many, but this one is worth it.


A good movie would be one about Ponce De Leon's travels!!.........I was thinking about this the other day!!............I can only imagine the hardships they faced!!

Just thinking about laying down at night to become a buffet for the mosquitoes!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A good movie would be one about Ponce De Leon's travels!!.........I was thinking about this the other day!!............I can only imagine the hardships they faced!!
> 
> Just thinking about laying down at night to become a buffet for the mosquitoes!!





Yessir! One on Hernan DeSoto would be a good one too. I couldn`t imagine wearing chain mail in that Florida heat and humidity.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2014)

Catch you fellers later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hope you don't mind reading subtitles....the entire movie is spoken in a Mayan dialect. It was worth reading!


Subtitles don't bother me too much.........most of the time I have them turned on to catch the parts I can't hear!!



Nicodemus said:


> Yessir! One on Hernan DeSoto would be a good one too. I couldn`t imagine wearing chain mail in that Florida heat and humidity.


And these guys were wandering around without roads or a road map!!.......I can't even imagine the obstacles/swamps they faced!!........Tate's swamp just north of Appalachicola was so named for a reason!!........I know you know the full name of that place!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Subtitles don't bother me too much.........most of the time I have them turned on to catch the parts I can't hear!!
> 
> And these guys were wandering around without roads or a road map!!.......I can't even imagine the obstacles/swamps they faced!!........Tate's swamp just north of Appalachicola was so named for a reason!!........I know you know the full name of that place!!





Yep, and the history behind it and how it got its name.   I took a couple of pictures of the signs as we went by there last year, but I won`t post em.  

Ben Kirkland told me that not long after he got out of college and worked as a timber cruiser, he cruised a tract of timber in that area, and he said it was named perfectly!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, and the history behind it and how it got its name.   I took a couple of pictures of the signs as we went by there last year, but I won`t post em.
> 
> Ben Kirkland told me that not long after he got out of college and worked as a timber cruiser, he cruised a tract of timber in that area, and he said it was named perfectly!


First time I went through there I had to look it up, and see how it got that name!!

Tate was one tough hombre to come out of that alive!!

That is one long stretch of road with nothing!!


----------



## KyDawg (May 14, 2014)

Hey guys I have missed yall, but tonight is the first night in bout 3 weeks that I have had the energy to get on here. Spent most of the last few days in hospital, bed or wheelchair. I did walk with a cane today and hope things are looking up. Feel kinda like a pincushion though.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey guys I have missed yall, but tonight is the first night in bout 3 weeks that I have had the energy to get on here. Spent most of the last few days in hospital, bed or wheelchair. I did walk with a cane today and hope things are looking up. Feel kinda like a pincushion though.


Welcome back Mr. Charlie!!

Good to have you back!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> First time I went through there I had to look it up, and see how it got that name!!
> 
> Tate was one tough hombre to come out of that alive!!
> 
> That is one long stretch of road with nothing!!



I think that`s one reason that area appeals to me so much.  



KyDawg said:


> Hey guys I have missed yall, but tonight is the first night in bout 3 weeks that I have had the energy to get on here. Spent most of the last few days in hospital, bed or wheelchair. I did walk with a cane today and hope things are looking up. Feel kinda like a pincushion though.




Welcome back, Charlie. Hope they got you fixed up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think that`s one reason that area appeals to me so much.


Same here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey guys I have missed yall, but tonight is the first night in bout 3 weeks that I have had the energy to get on here. Spent most of the last few days in hospital, bed or wheelchair. I did walk with a cane today and hope things are looking up. Feel kinda like a pincushion though.





Glad to have you back Charliebro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 14, 2014)

Evening kids! Had some nice storms roll through my area tonight! Sure would've been nice to been laying in the camper at deer camp listening to it rain!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2014)

Finally quit raining, I gotta go to a stoopid mandatory meeting when I get off this morning.  Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Seth carter (May 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finally quit raining, I gotta go to a stoopid mandatory meeting when I get off this morning.  Grrrrrrrrrrrr.



Quit what? Pffffft rain blowing under our front door


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2014)

Thirstday and I am anxious for the brewing to stop.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey guys I have missed yall, but tonight is the first night in bout 3 weeks that I have had the energy to get on here. Spent most of the last few days in hospital, bed or wheelchair. I did walk with a cane today and hope things are looking up. Feel kinda like a pincushion though.



Sure glad to hear you are feelin somewhat better Charlie!

Glad to see you back posting!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thirstday and I am anxious for the brewing to stop.



Mornin gobblin.....I couldn't wait on ya, had to brew me a single real quick.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2014)

Howboutit youngans!!!
Been a long night an somebody done broke da coffee maker in the break room!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2014)

The rain is falling outside now as well.


Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, and Chief.  Dang, ya'll must be related to some chickens for sure.  Either that or someone told ya'll about the "Early Bird" gets the worm maybe.

Quack, I hope that your meeting goes real fast this morning too.

Good Morning to Mr. Charlie as well as it is good to have him back amongst all of us again.

Hope all of you will have a productive day today and will pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Howboutit youngans!!!
> Been a long night an somebody done broke da coffee maker in the break room!



Mornin blood....man, that sucks!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The rain is falling outside now as well.
> 
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, and Chief.  Dang, ya'll must be related to some chickens for sure.  Either that or someone told ya'll about the "Early Bird" gets the worm maybe.
> ...



Mornin Mike, take it easy on that back. Looks like you will be in the rain for a while this morning too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2014)

Seth carter said:


> Quit what? Pffffft rain blowing under our front door




You try closing it ??? 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The rain is falling outside now as well.
> 
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, and Chief.  Dang, ya'll must be related to some chickens for sure.  Either that or someone told ya'll about the "Early Bird" gets the worm maybe.
> ...





Died out around 2ish last night, got a few off and on showers since,  but nothing like it was.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 15, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> The rain is falling outside now as well.
> 
> 
> Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, and Chief.  Dang, ya'll must be related to some chickens for sure.  Either that or someone told ya'll about the "Early Bird" gets the worm maybe.
> ...


morning sir, how you doin this fine day?


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood....man, that sucks!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin Mike, take it easy on that back. Looks like you will be in the rain for a while this morning too.



aahhh, probably better for me anyway 

how you doing Jeff?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

It's 6:25am


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 15, 2014)

6:35 AM here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> morning sir, how you doin this fine day?
> 
> 
> aahhh, probably better for me anyway
> ...



Not bad, but I've had better days! How bout yourself?



havin_fun_huntin said:


> It's 6:25am





Migmack said:


> 6:35 AM here



6:foty here!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mike, take it easy on that back. Looks like you will be in the rain for a while this morning too.



Chief, I will be back at my Chiropractor at 8:30 AM this morning for a follow-up adjustment.  Yesterday was painful at the doctor and even more so afterwards as the day went on.  I've got lots of follow-up paperwork to get done from my trip last week.  Hopefully, some new business will be coming my way by tomorrow too.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Died out around 2ish last night, got a few off and on showers since,  but nothing like it was.




So you are saying that you might not be on the "Slip and Slide" adventure when you drive out of there this morning???


ps:  Mandatory meetings such, don't they????





blood on the ground said:


> morning sir, how you doin this fine day?




Looking forward to getting some work done later this morning.  Hopefully, my back will be "much better" after seeing my doctor in a little while.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2014)

Migmack said:


> 6:35 AM here







Jeff C. said:


> Not bad, but I've had better days! How bout yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 6:foty here!




It's 6:26 AM Here !!!   Ya'll must have some bad clocks or something !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Morning. 3 1/2 inches of rain last night. Everything is flooded.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Charlie is back-ish 


Morning folks, today will be a great day!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning. 3 1/2 inches of rain last night. Everything is flooded.



Morning...don't know how much we got, but it was a good rain.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Charlie is back-ish
> 
> 
> Morning folks, today will be a great day!!!



Probly so, when I go back and get a good nap. Woke up a 3am for some reason.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning...don't know how much we got, but it was a good rain.
> 
> 
> 
> Probly so, when I go back and get a good nap. Woke up a 3am for some reason.



I got home last night and worked out like a boss.  Watched a little TV with LMS and started to doze off on the couch.  I went to bed at 10:00ish maybe a few minutes later and slept like a baby.  Normally i dont go to bed till 11:30 or 12.  It was refreshing to get a decent nights sleep.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

Was out on the porch about 11:15ish, rain was blowing all up on the porch............. "pond" is filled back up and the *creek* is flowing........... I just hope no ball games get called off for tonight!
Later folks, gotta   
WELCOME BACK, CHarlieee!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Was out on the porch about 11:15ish, rain was blowing all up on the porch............. "pond" is filled back up and the *creek* is flowing........... I just hope no ball games get called off for tonight!
> Later folks, gotta
> WELCOME BACK, CHarlieee!!!!



you forgot to say good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> The end of turkey season and the beginning of a new driveler. Proceed on......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great song and video. I get it..



Nicodemus said:


> I finally found a TV show that I like. And the music is good to sharpen hawks and knives to.


Been wanting to watch this and keep missing it.


KyDawg said:


> Hey guys I have missed yall, but tonight is the first night in bout 3 weeks that I have had the energy to get on here. Spent most of the last few days in hospital, bed or wheelchair. I did walk with a cane today and hope things are looking up. Feel kinda like a pincushion though.


Hey Charlie, glad youre feeling a lil better


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got home last night and worked out like a boss.  Watched a little TV with LMS and started to doze off on the couch.  I went to bed at 10:00ish maybe a few minutes later and slept like a baby.  Normally i dont go to bed till 11:30 or 12.  It was refreshing to get a decent nights sleep.



 I just went home and sat on the back porch listening to the rain come down.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Was out on the porch about 11:15ish, rain was blowing all up on the porch............. "pond" is filled back up and the *creek* is flowing........... I just hope no ball games get called off for tonight!
> Later folks, gotta
> WELCOME BACK, CHarlieee!!!!



morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Mud, I was considering seeing if you wanted to go fishing tomorrow after work, but I think thats kinda pointless now


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you forgot to say good morning





mudracing101 said:


> morning






_GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?


 Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> _GOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs?


I gave you an idea about your inversion table........... whatcha think?


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


quit dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

mornin


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

howdy Mrs H II


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

4" of rain last night. The pool almost drowneded.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, I was considering seeing if you wanted to go fishing tomorrow after work, but I think thats kinda pointless now


Shoot we can fish the ditches right now , the mullet is running.


Jeff C. said:


> Mud?


Jeffro!!!

















mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin





hdm03 said:


> morning


Hey. Morning Scooter.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 4" of rain last night. The pool almost drowneded.



Thats what i was thinking this morning. Ponds are out of the banks here.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Sausage bis. wif egg, cheese, and mustard.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I gave you an idea about your inversion table........... whatcha think?



I'm probly going to borrow his for a while 1st. he is having some serious back problems himself right now, but told me yasterday that it hurts him too bad to use it right now.



Keebs said:


> quit dat!





I'm serious....been up since 3:00 am 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin



Mornin sweetie


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Got to go get my teethies cleaned in a min.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

King


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Shoot we can fish the ditches right now , the mullet is running.
> Jeffro!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Me and my sister were riding dirt roads in Hawkinsville one time after a big rain. Saw them fish swimming in the ditches. I aint neva seen the likes of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and my sister were riding dirt roads in Hawkinsville one time after a big rain. Saw them fish swimming in the ditches. I aint neva seen the likes of it.



Crazy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

crap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

toot


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning



OH!!! Hi #hdmhole3......



mudracing101 said:


> Sausage bis. wif egg, cheese, and mustard.



That's it.....you just made me hungry!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Some bacon would be good right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> King


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Some bacon would be good right now.



Bacon kills you slowly


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

Mornin`. 1 and 7/10 inches of rain here last night. Looks like ya`ll got the meanest part of it up yonder. And all that muddy water headed this way.   

Reckon I`ll plant my creek in purplehulls and okra.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bacon kills you slowly



I love it though. Thats why i eat it like a boss when i do. NO mercy on the bacon. Think i'm gonna cook a whole pack and put in a zip lock bag and eat it thru out the day.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. 1 and 7/10 inches of rain here last night. Looks like ya`ll got the meanest part of it up yonder. And all that muddy water headed this way.
> 
> Reckon I`ll plant my creek in purplehulls and okra.



3 1/2 here and raining right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. 1 and 7/10 inches of rain here last night. Looks like ya`ll got the meanest part of it up yonder. And all that muddy water headed this way.
> 
> Reckon I`ll plant my creek in purplehulls and okra.



Middle Oconee river was awful "red" this morning and running over the bank.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

Erybody knows............. BACON RULES!


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Tifton RULES!!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody knows............. BACON RULES!



We eat Turkey bacon is 10x better than pork bacon




Yeah, thats a lie.  I miss real bacon


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. 1 and 7/10 inches of rain here last night. Looks like ya`ll got the meanest part of it up yonder. And all that muddy water headed this way.
> 
> Reckon I`ll plant my creek in purplehulls and okra.



Mornin....not sure what we got, I can't keep a rain gauge around here for some reason or another. I reckon I need to quit buying cheap ones.

I know I got enough that there ain't gonna be any workin on a fence today, to muddy and soft. Hopin those post will set up some now.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


mernin!


hdm03 said:


> morning





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 4" of rain last night. The pool almost drowneded.


I don't have to run the well as much now to finish filling mine back up!


mudracing101 said:


> Sausage bis. wif egg, cheese, and mustard.


sausage dawg wiff mustard.......


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. 1 and 7/10 inches of rain here last night. Looks like ya`ll got the meanest part of it up yonder. And all that muddy water headed this way.
> 
> Reckon I`ll plant my creek in purplehulls and okra.


 I forgot to empty the rain gauge, I have no clue how much we got.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody knows............. BACON RULES!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

English muffins and MizT's homemade strawberry jam/preserves  She knocked it outta the park with this batch!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

Little Debbie oatmeal cookie.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

i ain't got nuttin' to eat


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i ain't got nuttin' to eat



 sent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

for hdm03's stomach.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

ya'll are the best; thanks for your support during this trying time


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ya'll are the best; thanks for your support during this trying time





How does smoked link deer sausage, eggs that were gathered from the nest 10 minutes ago, hot biscuits, real butter, and your choice of tupelo honey or The Redhead`s homemade blackberry or mayhaw jelly, and strong black coffee sound?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i ain't got nuttin' to eat



 Prayers for Honda mans tummy. I bet its growling.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How does smoked link deer sausage, eggs that were gathered from the nest 10 minutes ago, hot biscuits, real butter, and your choice of tupelo honey or The Redhead`s homemade blackberry or mayhaw jelly, and strong black coffee sound?



Sounded good till ya said strong black coffee.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sounded good till ya said strong black coffee.




  What do you drink in the mornin`???


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How does smoked link deer sausage, eggs that were gathered from the nest 10 minutes ago, hot biscuits, real butter, and your choice of tupelo honey or The Redhead`s homemade blackberry or mayhaw jelly, and strong black coffee sound?




Nic, you ever been to carrols sausuge, I was there Saturday with strang. They were giving out free samples. One was sausage with cheese and maple syrup. I wish I would have bought some of that. That stuff was awesome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Nic, you ever been to carrols sausuge, I was there Saturday with strang. They were giving out free samples. One was sausage with cheese and maple syrup. I wish I would have bought some of that. That stuff was awesome.



you and strang was in south Ga and didnt tell noone.. Anti social...  
And keebs called me a keyboard commander...


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How does smoked link deer sausage, eggs that were gathered from the nest 10 minutes ago, hot biscuits, real butter, and your choice of tupelo honey or The Redhead`s homemade blackberry or mayhaw jelly, and strong black coffee sound?



That sounds pretty dang good!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Nic, you ever been to carrols sausuge, I was there Saturday with strang. They were giving out free samples. One was sausage with cheese and maple syrup. I wish I would have bought some of that. That stuff was awesome.




Yep. I`m lucky enough to live within 15 miles of Carrol`s, Stripling`s, Salt Lick, and Mikes Country Store. Those are 4 of the best sausage makers I`ve ever had. To be honest, Carrol`s has my vote for the very best. You should try their stuffed pork chop too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> How does smoked link deer sausage, eggs that were gathered from the nest 10 minutes ago, hot biscuits, real butter, and your choice of tupelo honey or The Redhead`s homemade blackberry or mayhaw jelly, and strong black coffee sound?



  Quit it! 





Started to fix some brekfus, but MizT wants it fer supper tonight so held off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

I be lovin some mayhaw jelly.

Speaking of which, keebs, have you go into that jar we gave you?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you and strang was in south Ga and didnt tell noone.. Anti social...
> And keebs called me a keyboard commander...




We were in tifton Saturday, it was beautiful BTW.



Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I`m lucky enough to live within 15 miles of Carrol`s, Stripling`s, Salt Lick, and Mikes Country Store. Those are 4 of the best sausage makers I`ve ever had. To be honest, Carrol`s has my vote for the very best. You should try their stuffed pork chop too.



I've had salt lick and striplings, they are great also. I'm not sure if we were just extremely hungry from hunting all morning or what, but those free samples hit the spot for sure. We stopped by to get a sandwich for lunch and filled up on samples waiting on our food.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I`m lucky enough to live within 15 miles of Carrol`s, Stripling`s, Salt Lick, and Mikes Country Store. Those are 4 of the best sausage makers I`ve ever had. To be honest, Carrol`s has my vote for the very best. You should try their stuffed pork chop too.



I may have had a taste of someone's Carrol's, but never have bought any of it.....not sure though. I've bought Stripling's and Salt Lick and liked both of them when I was down that way. Never seen Mike's Country Store either.

Did not realize you lived that close to there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have had a taste of someone's Carrol's, but never have bought any of it.....not sure though. I've bought Stripling's and Salt Lick and liked both of them when I was down that way. Never seen Mike's Country Store either.
> 
> Did not realize you lived that close to there.



striplings is pretty dang good to me too


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I`m lucky enough to live within 15 miles of Carrol`s, Stripling`s, Salt Lick, and Mikes Country Store. Those are 4 of the best sausage makers I`ve ever had. To be honest, Carrol`s has my vote for the very best. You should try their stuffed pork chop too.



Don't think I've ever seen mike's, I've been to two striplings, one by the park at black shear and one on 300 across from salt lick.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have had a taste of someone's Carrol's, but never have bought any of it.....not sure though. I've bought Stripling's and Salt Lick and liked both of them when I was down that way. Never seen Mike's Country Store either.
> 
> Did not realize you lived that close to there.





Mike`s is out Philema Road (hwy 91) about 3 or 4 miles past Chehaw Park headed away from Albany.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Mattech and Strang had a romantic weekend in Tifton.  It's beautiful there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> We were in tifton Saturday, it was beautiful BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had salt lick and striplings, they are great also. I'm not sure if we were just extremely hungry from hunting all morning or what, but those free samples hit the spot for sure. We stopped by to get a sandwich for lunch and filled up on samples waiting on our food.



Did yall go eat at Golden Corral too?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> striplings is pretty dang good to me too



Is that where you got that sausage I got from you?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> What do you drink in the mornin`???


Either a bottle of water or my one softdrink for the day.



mattech said:


> Nic, you ever been to carrols sausuge, I was there Saturday with strang. They were giving out free samples. One was sausage with cheese and maple syrup. I wish I would have bought some of that. That stuff was awesome.


They do my deer sausage, its off the chain.



Jeff C. said:


> I may have had a taste of someone's Carrol's, but never have bought any of it.....not sure though. I've bought Stripling's and Salt Lick and liked both of them when I was down that way. Never seen Mike's Country Store either.
> 
> Did not realize you lived that close to there.



Jeffro, the Sausage i bring everyear to Keebs mudfest is Carrols.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that where you got that sausage I got from you?



yes sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mattech and Strang had a romantic weekend in Tifton.  It's beautiful there



They could of atleast hollered when they drove thru.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They could of atleast hollered when they drove thru.



Maybe they think they are too good for us Tiftonites and South Ga folks


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They could of atleast hollered when they drove thru.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe they think they are too good for us Tiftonites and South Ga folks



They were probably busy doing things......Tifton has a lot to offer; it's beautiful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

I bet they went to the park together


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet they went to the park together



you know it


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

looky there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

I like sausage and bacon. Juss sayin.



My boyfriend, Mr. Bob just brought me some homemade banana,nut,pineapple bread. 
It's good tadeaf with some strong black coffee.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> They could of atleast hollered when they drove thru.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe they think they are too good for us Tiftonites and South Ga folks



We were looking for y'all. We went to the bp on exit 62 and didn't see ya, then we went and looked for you in the woods and didn't see y'all, then we went to the small gas station on exit 69 and didn't see y'all, then we stopped at carrols and didn't see y'all. I can't believe y'all stood us up at 4 different places.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> looky there



You're like me. Don't realize it till after the fact.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> We were looking for y'all. We went to the bp on exit 62 and didn't see ya, then we went and looked for you in the woods and didn't see y'all, then we went to the small gas station on exit 69 and didn't see y'all, then we stopped at carrols and didn't see y'all. I can't believe y'all stood us up at 4 different places.



They were at the truck stop


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're like me. Don't realize it till after the fact.



Don't let him fool you, that's his only life goal, to be kang all day every day and night.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> They were at the truck stop



That explains it, we sure weren't stopping there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> That explains it, we sure weren't stopping there.



Loves truck stop aint so bad.. I wouldnt stop at Pilot tho


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Loves truck stop aint so bad.. I wouldnt stop at Pilot tho



Noted, before we hired a guy in Adel, I was going to tifton several times a week. I got pretty decent at the area. Its been a few years now though. We will be doing some installs at dorminy medical and ocilla here soon. If I'm part of it I'll holler at ya.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

adel, man you was in the big city


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> adel, man you was in the big city



.  I guess you can find talent anywhere.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

Adel. So close to Hades you can see Sparks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Adel. So close to Hades you can see Sparks.



That what iv always been told too


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Temps are droppin here.


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Adel. So close to Hades you can see Sparks.



dang,that's pretty close...never heard that saying before


goot morning ever body.....it's a beautiful day in Kite


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Either a bottle of water or my one softdrink for the day.
> 
> They do my deer sausage, its off the chain.
> 
> ...



I couldn't remember, but thought I had been sampling it somewhere! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes sir.



Thought so. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're like me. Don't realize it till after the fact.



Oh...don't let him fool you he knows!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang,that's pretty close...never heard that saying before
> 
> 
> goot morning ever body.....it's a beautiful day in Kite



Howdy giggles.....I bet it is beautiful in Kite!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Bout time for a turkey sammich, hdm.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time for a turkey sammich, hdm.



yep; gettin' awful close to lunch time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

I gots some baked Turkey and english peas


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

not sure what i am going to have


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dirt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gots some baked Turkey and english peas



Thats Chicken idiot.. not turkey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats Chicken idiot.. not turkey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Yummy!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Noted, before we hired a guy in Adel, I was going to tifton several times a week. I got pretty decent at the area. Its been a few years now though. We will be doing some installs at dorminy medical and_* ocilla *_here soon. If I'm part of it I'll holler at ya.


That's where I'm from!!!!!!  You'll have to let me know and maybe you'll have time for lunch in Fitzgerald!


Nicodemus said:


> Adel. So close to Hades you can see Sparks.


 close enough!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

Oh   hdm03333333, Boneboy be flirting wiff yo Kennesaw gal.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

I work next door to a dentist office. You know when the dentist himself walks the patient to the car, the patient is out of it. This happens several times a day and I laugh every time.

Just happened again.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Noted, before we hired a guy in Adel, I was going to tifton several times a week. I got pretty decent at the area. Its been a few years now though. We will be doing some installs at dorminy medical and ocilla here soon. If I'm part of it I'll holler at ya.


wait, Dorminy medical is here in fitzgerald, but it isn't dorminy medical no more, heck, don't know if it'll even be open much longer.......


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2014)

Beep ! Beep!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I work next door to a dentist office. You know when the dentist himself walks the patient to the car, the patient is out of it. This happens several times a day and I laugh every time.
> 
> Just happened again.


'bout like when LilD had her wisdoms taken out, me & my ex laughed at her soooo bad............ but it wuz funny!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I work next door to a dentist office. You know when the dentist himself walks the patient to the car, the patient is out of it. This happens several times a day and I laugh every time.
> 
> Just happened again.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Beep ! Beep!


hey, watch where you're going, florida bouy!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> 'bout like when LilD had her wisdoms taken out, me & my ex laughed at her soooo bad............ but it wuz funny!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey, watch where you're going, florida bouy!



Sowwie! Didn't see ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


>



They think they can walk AND talk.
Their legs are jello and their face is falling off.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

Klem`s new buddy Willy Clyde is adjustin` well. They just came by for visit.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Sowwie! Didn't see ya!


you know good & well there ain't no missin me!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They think they can walk AND talk.
> Their legs are jello and their face is falling off.





Nicodemus said:


> Klem`s new buddy Willy Clyde is adjustin` well. They just came by for visit.


 aaawwww, he's as precious as the Redhead described to me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

MAN, im full


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh   hdm03333333, Boneboy be flirting wiff yo Kennesaw gal.



Oh I see how it's gonna be!    Throw me under the bus will you?     I'll take care of that!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAN, im full


you didn't eat enough to fill a bird up, silly boy!


boneboy96 said:


> Oh I see how it's gonna be!    Throw me under the bus will you?     I'll take care of that!


yeah, like you're gonna do a thang to our MrsHawtnet!
Oh, HI BOB!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't eat enough to fill a bird up, silly boy!
> 
> yeah, like you're gonna do a thang to our MrsHawtnet!
> Oh, HI BOB!!!!!!!!!!



That was a big ol piece of chicken.  not to mention the protein bar, yogurt, and banana IV already had


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2014)

well HI there Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That was a big ol piece of chicken.  not to mention the _*protein bar, yogurt, and banana*_ IV already had


 you didn't mention that before........... 


boneboy96 said:


> well HI there Keebs!


Howudoin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you didn't mention that before...........
> 
> Howudoin?



I snack all day long.  Still have another protein bar and yogurt to eat today.   If i can force it down later..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

boneboy96 said:


> well HI there Keebs!



Well, hey there stranger.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Got my Teefies cleaned and then went and dirtied them up in a Whopper with cheese.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh   hdm03333333, Boneboy be flirting wiff yo Kennesaw gal.



i ain't worried; Miss Kennesaw knows who to call when she needs anything; anything at all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Got my Teefies cleaned and then went and dirtied them up in a Whopper with cheese.



yous gonna have da toots later


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

chick fil a


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> chick fil a



did you eat the whole place?


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

just half of it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

did they offer to marinade your chicken?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> We were looking for y'all. We went to the bp on exit 62 and didn't see ya, then we went and looked for you in the woods and didn't see y'all, then we went to the small gas station on exit 69 and didn't see y'all, then we stopped at carrols and didn't see y'all. I can't believe y'all stood us up at 4 different places.


You stopped on both sides of me, barely missed me.



hdm03 said:


> They were at the truck stop


Your mama was at the truck stop.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They think they can walk AND talk.
> Their legs are jello and their face is falling off.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> MAN, im full


That would of made me mad. 



hdm03 said:


> mud?


Here


havin_fun_huntin said:


> yous gonna have da toots later



Already gots em. Shots fired.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

yes; i got it nice and marinaded


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

i hope Mud at least said hello to my mama


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

its always better when its marinated


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem`s new buddy Willy Clyde is adjustin` well. They just came by for visit.



that dog got a lot of white on it.....is it a puppy?

mine bit my wife on the heel this morning.....the dog didn't like the way my wife was talking to me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

I wanna borrow ryderts dog.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> that dog got a lot of white on it.....is it a puppy?
> 
> mine bit my wife on the heel this morning.....the dog didn't like the way my wife was talking to me



 She need a band aid, some anti bacterial rubbed on.. any thing, anything at all?


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She need a band aid, some anti bacterial rubbed on.. any thing, anything at all?



..........wait,......idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She need a band aid, some anti bacterial rubbed on.. any thing, anything at all?



I was gonna offer to help her out but thats to close to a foot..   I cant handle feet.  You can fix this boo boo for her mud


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna offer to help her out but thats to close to a foot..   I cant handle feet.  You can fix this boo boo for her mud



Ten four, i got it


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

i'll look over everything else to make sure there are no more injuries


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ten four, i got it





hdm03 said:


> i'll look over everything else to make sure there are no more injuries



...........idjit


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's where I'm from!!!!!!  You'll have to let me know and maybe you'll have time for lunch in Fitzgerald!
> 
> close enough!



For sure



Keebs said:


> wait, Dorminy medical is here in fitzgerald, but it isn't dorminy medical no more, heck, don't know if it'll even be open much longer.......



I don't really go there much any more, bit I know we got about a half million dollars of brand new equipment sitting in a emprty room somewhere while they renovate the lab.


I installed a new instrument several years ago in a lab down in McRae ( telfair regional) I finished it on a Friday, the following Monday our apps person showed up to validate it and the doors had a giant chain on it. It took us six months to finally get them to unlock it, they told us we ad two hours and they were locking it back. So, even if the place is broke they will still spend money.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'll look over everything else to make sure there are no more injuries



  poor rydert, hes never gonna let his wife join GON


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You stopped on both sides of me, barely missed me.
> 
> 
> Your mama was at the truck stop.
> ...



We were in and out of town quick, next time well have to plan something.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'll look over everything else to make sure there are no more injuries


Back I was here first, go re welcome the new people.


mattech said:


> We were in and out of town quick, next time well have to plan something.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> For sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It WAS "Phoebe-Dorminy" but now Phoebe has pulled out, last I heard they were gonna keep a couple departments open, but close like the new maternity ward, keep the lab & one floor for patients........... I don't go there if I can help it, I'll go to Ocilla or Tifton if I'm that bad off!
Gimme a holler when you're gonna be this way!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It WAS "Phoebe-Dorminy" but now Phoebe has pulled out, last I heard they were gonna keep a couple departments open, but close like the new maternity ward, keep the lab & one floor for patients........... I don't go there if I can help it, I'll go to Ocilla or Tifton if I'm that bad off!
> Gimme a holler when you're gonna be this way!



We refused to have our child at Crisp co hospital.  We are going to drive all the way to Tifton because I dont like it up there.  Tifton is MUCH MUCH nicer and I honestly believe the quality of care is better


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We refused to have our child at Crisp co hospital.  We are going to drive all the way to Tifton because I dont like it up there.  Tifton is MUCH MUCH nicer and I honestly believe the quality of care is better


 That's where LilD was born!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's where LilD was born!



TRMC?

I was too.  Much smallr back then tho.   That place has grown something fierce in teh past 10 years


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> that dog got a lot of white on it.....is it a puppy?
> 
> mine bit my wife on the heel this morning.....the dog didn't like the way my wife was talking to me



I wanna know how she was talkin to you and what she was sayin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Good nap!

Hamburger is good too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

If I was going to have a baby; I would have it in Tifton......it's beautiful there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We refused to have our child at Crisp co hospital.  We are going to drive all the way to Tifton because I dont like it up there.  Tifton is MUCH MUCH BEAUTIFULER and I honestly believe the quality of care is better



Fix it for ya.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Good job mrs. hawtnet22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If I was going to have a baby; I would have it in Tifton......it's beautiful there



Yeah,  but all the babies there arent beautiful.  Me for example.  Hideous baby.  Come to think of it, I still am


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fix it for ya.



Thank you maam, I cant believe I forgot that part


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good job mrs. hawtnet22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah,  but all the babies there arent beautiful.  Me for example.  Hideous baby.  Come to think of it, I still am



When i was born my mom told the doctors, "that isnt my baby he is too ugly!"  and had the nerve to tell me that story later in life.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

poor nancy was an abused child.....that explains a lot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> poor nancy was an abused child.....that explains a lot



I was a cute toddler.  Once i hit 6 or so it started going abck down hill again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> When i was born my mom told the doctors, "that isnt my baby he is too ugly!"  and had the nerve to tell me that story later in life.










When my boy was born I said, I've never seen a baby like this before. 

He's drop dead gorgeous now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was a cute toddler.  Once i hit 6 or so it started going abck down hill again



When the boy was a toddler EVERYBODY said he looks just like the boy in the movie Look Who's Talking. He was a cutie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When my boy was born I said, I've never seen a baby like this before.
> 
> He's drop dead gorgeous now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



You really gonna make me say it.











hewasn'trealpretty.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> TRMC?
> 
> I was too.  Much smallr back then tho.   That place has grown something fierce in teh past 10 years


 you're older than 10............


Jeff C. said:


> Good nap!
> 
> Hamburger is good too!


wish I could take a nap............ and a break from this mess..... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


you need refreshment........ here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You really gonna make me say it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most babies arent real pretty right out the oven.  wrankles everywhere, skin color looks funky.. its generally a few hours or days later before their really cute to me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

LMS done made it clear that I better not tell her Gage is ugly when he comes out.  I believe her too


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS done made it clear that I better not tell her Gage is ugly when he comes out.  I believe her too



You won't even notice the baby........you'll be distracted by the beauty of Tifton!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you're older than 10............
> 
> wish I could take a nap............ and a break from this mess.....
> 
> you need refreshment........ here


Thanks Sista! I like refreshments. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> most babies arent real pretty right out the oven.  wrankles everywhere, skin color looks funky.. its generally a few hours or days later before their really cute to me


Yep. The boy got stuck pretty good, so his face was all mashed in.  My niece just had a C- section baby. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You won't even notice the baby........you'll be distracted by the beauty of Tifton!



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

dang; looky there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

You da man hdm03. You da man today.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

It really is a magical day for me.  I would like to thank all of you fine folks; ya'll make this such a special place for me.  It kinda eases the pain just a little that I don't live in Tifton; that has haunted me my whole life.......Tifton is beautiful.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

It's magical alright. I'm fixin to disappear.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's magical alright. I'm fixin to disappear.



  bye mrs H


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2014)

My cows got cold last night. It was 45 here.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows got cold last night. It was 45 here.



What about the cows you couldn't see?  Where they cold or comfortable?

By the way; welcome back and Happy Birthday!


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows got cold last night. It was 45 here.



How are you feeling?


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> How are you feeling?



He slept inside; so he should have not gotten cold.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Howdy KyD md, glad your feelig well enough to join us


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> How are you feeling?



I am feeling better matt, but I have 0 energy right now. I got to get back into fighting shape.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am feeling better matt, but I have 0 energy right now. I got to get back into fighting shape.


start with 16 oz curls & work your way up..............  glad you're feeling better!


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am feeling better matt, but I have 0 energy right now. I got to get back into fighting shape.



Glad to hear you are improving, just don't push yourself.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> that dog got a lot of white on it.....is it a puppy?
> 
> mine bit my wife on the heel this morning.....the dog didn't like the way my wife was talking to me




He`s about a year old, just a lighter base coat than most. He`s actually more blue than the pic shows. He`s gettin` stronger every day too. He`ll be able to jump in a truck before we know it.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

I'm in Marietta and its not beautiful here. I wish people would quit using there car alarm as a locator in parking decks.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows got cold last night. It was 45 here.



What cows ?


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm in Marietta and its not beautiful here. I wish people would quit using there car alarm as a locator in parking decks.



You are correct; that is an ugly place.  so is Lawrenceville


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

i done gots the sleepy eyes


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 15, 2014)

Anyplace with concrete and asphault is an ugly place.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

i ready for this work day to end


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 15, 2014)

You work?


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

good point......i'm just ready to leave this place that pays me to be here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good point......i'm just ready to leave this place that pays me to be here



I heard there was a job opening for a mellon inspector.  I think Im going to go turn in my resume.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard there was a job opening for a mellon inspector.  I think Im going to go turn in my resume.



that would be a dream job!  do you have any experiences? references?


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I heard there was a job opening for a mellon inspector.  I think Im going to go turn in my resume.



what's that mean........I don't get it..........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You really gonna make me say it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KyDawg said:


> My cows got cold last night. It was 45 here.


Why didnt they snuggle up with all the donkeys and emu's?



KyDawg said:


> I am feeling better matt, but I have 0 energy right now. I got to get back into fighting shape.


 Hope youre feeling better and back to racing chickens soon!!!



rydert said:


> what's that mean........I don't get it..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that would be a dream job!  do you have any experiences? references?


nope, going in on a wish and a dream


rydert said:


> what's that mean........I don't get it..........



In south ga we have lots of mellon inspectors sir.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Hey Dirt; tell your wife if she needs anything; I mean anything at all; please let me know


----------



## stringmusic (May 15, 2014)

haaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Dirt; tell your wife if she needs anything; I mean anything at all; please let me know



I done asked ya nicely to back off . I Started stawkin her first.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> haaaaaaaaaaay



Strang, i heard you drove right by the house and wouldnt even speak.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I done asked ya nicely to back off . I Started stawkin her first.



well, actually that isnt entirely true


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, actually that isnt entirely true



No No:No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No No:No No:



you dont remember, your rememberiser is broke beyond repair


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Dirt; tell your wife if she needs anything; I mean anything at all; please let me know





mudracing101 said:


> I done asked ya nicely to back off . I Started stawkin her first.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, actually that isnt entirely true





mudracing101 said:


> No No:No No:



idjits.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Keebs .... Lets go. Later y'all. I'm out.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

Every time I see strang post I say hey to him, but he already logs off and never sees it. So I'm not saying hey to strang today.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs .... Lets go. Later y'all. I'm out.


 I'm drivin today............... don't forget your snorkel!!!!!
BYE Leroyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Every time I see strang post I say hey to him, but he already logs off and never sees it. So I'm not saying hey to strang today.



he may not like you............just sayin


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> he may not like you............just sayin



I'm pretty sure he uses me for my minivan, and his wife makes him be friends with me so I will help him fix stuff.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

rydert said:


> he may not like you............just sayin



most people don't......just sayin again


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

I don't have many friends so I'm OK with that.plus I can go and get a sammich anytime I want.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> most people don't......just sayin again



You don't have to rub it in.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

that is a good perk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs bye strang


----------



## stringmusic (May 15, 2014)

I love minivans and help doin' stuff 'round the house.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that is a good perk



Who is, also he let's me swing on his sons play set when I'm feeling blue.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I love minivans and help doin' stuff 'round the house.



Crap, I didn't think you would read that.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Bye y'all


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Later


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

strang likes to cuddle


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

Oooooppps i did it again.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

Bye Mudd.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

my 3 page steak comes to an end


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

Happy birthday strang.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Bye Mudd.



Bye , gone for real this time.


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> my 3 page steak comes to an end



I bet you are full now huh. That's a lot of steak.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

hdm, you get kang cause mud done said bye.. that dont count


----------



## mattech (May 15, 2014)

Bought time to leave ugly Marietta, guess I need to look out for a insurance guy with a legalize pot sign on his back window, passing people on double yeller lines.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> I bet you are full now huh. That's a lot of steak.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2014)

mattech said:


> Bought time to leave ugly Marietta, guess I need to look out for a insurance guy with a legalize pot sign on his back window, passing people on double yeller lines.



hawnk at him and see if he stops.  

Work just got easier so I am doing the happy dance.  :whooot:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Hey quack, hey gobble


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

I've had 2 naps today....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2014)

evening boom boom and chief


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've had 2 naps today....



Jealous..... Just sayin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Where did everyone run off to?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening boom boom and chief



Evenin gobble!



little miss sunshine said:


> Jealous..... Just sayin



Not so fast sweetie.....actually I wasn't feelin real good. Howeva, I do feel betta now. Guess I was just tarred. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where did everyone run off to?



Where you iz?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

oops....I fergot to run an errand for MizT too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

I be on da cordele.  Sitting on da Chase lounge watching tv.  Waiting till 7ish to work out.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Jealous..... Just sayin



Hello LMS!  If you need anything.....and I mean anything.....for the love of god and everything that's good and righteous; please let me know.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be on da cordele.  Sitting on da Chase lounge watching tv.  Waiting till 7ish to work out.



You got your leotard on?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hello LMS!  If you need anything.....and I mean anything.....for the love of god and everything that's good and righteous; please let me know.



You are a very helpful person hdm!


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You are a very helpful person hdm!



I hate to brag on myself; but yeah; I am a true giver


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2014)

11 mo hrs to go !!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I hate to brag on myself; but yeah; I am a true giver



givin is betta than sharin


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> givin is betta than sharin



Dang; that's beautiful.....I've got tear drops on my key board


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs to go !!





How'd da meetin go this moanin?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> givin is betta than sharin



Whachoo got fo me?


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 15, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hello LMS!  If you need anything.....and I mean anything.....for the love of god and everything that's good and righteous; please let me know.



Thank you..... And PM sent


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2014)

Quack.  When's your last day at work.  And when doesy the time off start


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2014)

PM received........and yessss I can take care of that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd da meetin go this moanin?





Started at 7, was over at 7:20, only 2 of us there had just got off work, we both yawned the whole time and I couldn't tell you what was said ??? 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack.  When's your last day at work.  And when doesy the time off start





Get off Sat morning,  start days Mon and Tuesday, won't be back til the next Wed.  

Vacating 2 days, off 7.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Started at 7, was over at 7:20, only 2 of us there had just got off work, we both yawned the whole time and I couldn't tell you what was said ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Awesome Quackmeister!!!  What you got planned?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Awesome Quackmeister!!!  What you got planned?





Brother 'pose to be flying us to the Charlotte race and kick back in the Caterpillar suite.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother 'pose to be flying us to the Charlotte race and kick back in the Caterpillar suite.



Oh yeah...forgot about that. Will yall overnight it or fly back same day? Thought maybe you were gonna go Flats fishin.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2014)

Will holler at you later Quack....have a good night, bud!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah...forgot about that. Will yall overnight it or fly back same day? Thought maybe you were gonna go Flats fishin.





Jeff C. said:


> Will holler at you later Quack....have a good night, bud!






I'm just there for the ride Chiefbro, whatever he wants to do is good with me!!!



Later Jeff, hope the back is improving ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

TGIF boys and girls!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

I hate night shift..... Just thought I'd toss that out there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I hate night shift..... Just thought I'd toss that out there!






You still pulling doubles ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still pulling doubles ??



^^^^ can you ask that on here?  face palm:

Well to the night shifters  I is getting closer to nap time.

You probably don't want any caffeine but the early risers do but it is available if you desire.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still pulling doubles ??



It starts back up again Sunday night! Right now its just all nighters and a lot of them in a row!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^ can you ask that on here?  face palm:
> 
> Well to the night shifters  I is getting closer to nap time.
> 
> You probably don't want any caffeine but the early risers do but it is available if you desire.



I'll take a cup! Stupid barking dog at home will keep me awake anyway!
I'm thinking of moving into my camper!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2014)

Well Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers.


Couldn't help but send this shout-out from all of these turkeys to our famous turkey hunter.....rhbama.  Looks like all of these turkeys are breathing a big sigh of relief now that they have survived another season of Bama hunting them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> 
> Couldn't help but send this shout-out from all of these turkeys to our famous turkey hunter.....rhbama.  Looks like all of these turkeys are breathing a big sigh of relief now that they have survived another season of Bama hunting them.






Daaaaaang, sumpin/somebody done whacked 2 of their heads off . .


----------



## Seth carter (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaang, sumpin/somebody done whacked 2 of their heads off . .



There still a little skittish an they figure if they have no head what will we shoot at?


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

quack?


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^
Kang
goot morning


----------



## Seth carter (May 16, 2014)

I see you


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> Kang
> goot morning



DertO "TooT" Giggles!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Mattech is a night Owl....like me!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Oh! Mornin folks......


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

Yep


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mattech is a night Owl....like me!



I must mean nothing to you.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Howdy folks.. its Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I must mean nothing to you.....



I was just payin you back for not speakin to me the other moanin!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Mernin, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

herro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

How you doing today Jeff fa fa.

Howdy hdm03


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How you doing today Jeff fa fa.
> 
> Howdy hdm03



Doin fine.....you?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> herro



Hey hdmOtree!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

GOOOOOODDDDDDD Friday Mornin, Folks!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

I'm going turkey hunting this weekend.  The woods shouldn't be to crowded.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going turkey hunting this weekend.  The woods shouldn't be to crowded.



I'm going deer hunting.......does are dropping fawns like crazy around here=easy pickins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday freebird!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just payin you back for not speakin to me the other moanin!



I'm hurt Jeff, I'm hurt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hurt Jeff, I'm hurt!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin fine.....you?


no complaints here brother


Keebs said:


> GOOOOOODDDDDDD Friday Mornin, Folks!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


howdy ladies  


hdm03 said:


> I'm going turkey hunting this weekend.  The woods shouldn't be to crowded.



  idjit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm going deer hunting.......does are dropping fawns like crazy around here=easy pickins



you gotta catch tehm fawns by hand and feed em out real good for about 6 months..  great eating


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Good morning. Friday.  Went to honors night last night, watched Coco get her award and pick up a literature award also.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Friday.  Went to honors night last night, watched Coco get her award and pick up a literature award also.



Good deal Mud!! 


And now today is Golden Corral Day for you!   It's good to be da Mudster!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Friday.  Went to honors night last night, watched Coco get her award and pick up a literature award also.



GO CoCo! 
Tell her I said Congratulations and give her a big hug from me. 

Mud=Proud Pop.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Good deal Mud!!
> 
> 
> And now today is Golden Corral Day for you!   It's good to be da Mudster!



yup, fluffy be da man


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Friday.  Went to honors night last night, watched Coco get her award and pick up a literature award also.


Saw pics.......... you were puffed up good! 
seriously, ditto what Mandy says...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO CoCo!
> Tell her I said Congratulations and give her a big hug from me.
> 
> Mud=Proud Pop.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

MUD!


You're avi don't mean nothin without a sig line.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO CoCo!
> Tell her I said Congratulations and give her a big hug from me.
> 
> Mud=Proud Pop.



Ol fluffy looked kinda buff and slim in that shirt he had on.  Im calling photoshopped.  Whoever photoshopped that could have removed the phone holder form his side tho


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Thanks y'all! I am proud of her. She tried hard.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Got to run some work errands. Later.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Y'all dont tell the old lady i posted this , she dont like her pic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all dont tell the old lady i posted this , she dont like her pic.



Ill take hush money in monthly payments.

Grats to Coco, mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> GOOOOOODDDDDDD Friday Mornin, Folks!!!!!!



 You got that right!!! 

 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 OoooooooooWee......Looky there!!!  





blood on the ground said:


> I'm hurt Jeff, I'm hurt!



You're tuff....anybody that sits in da roof in a lawn chair during tornados can take it! 



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Friday.  Went to honors night last night, watched Coco get her award and pick up a literature award also.



 Awesome CoCo!!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 787946



Great lookin Family!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

MizT won tickets to Jason Aldean and Florida Georgia Line tomorrow night @ Lakewood Amphitheatre on the radio this moanin. She doesn't think Caitlin (daughter) is going to be able to go because she's scheduled to work til 9:00 tomorrow night. 

She's called a couple of friends that already have plans, so they can't go. I'm the last resort, and I don't like POP country, much less having to be the designated driver and havin to suffer through it sober.  



Anyone want to take her for me?


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all dont tell the old lady i posted this , she dont like her pic.


I don't see why not, CoCo is the spittin imagine of her!


Jeff C. said:


> MizT won tickets to Jason Aldean and Florida Georgia Line tomorrow night @ Lakewood Amphitheatre on the radio this moanin. She doesn't think Caitlin (daughter) is going to be able to go because she's scheduled to work til 9:00 tomorrow night.
> 
> She's called a couple of friends that already have plans, so they can't go. I'm the last resort, and I don't like POP country, much less having to be the designated driver and havin to suffer through it sober.
> 
> ...


If I didn't have to be the designated driver I'd LOVE to accompany her to this soiree'!


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 787946



Congrats to coco, but I don't see how in the world you called ME ugly.


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

keebs said:


> i don't see why not, coco is the spittin imagine of her!
> 
> If i didn't have to be the designated driver i'd love to accompany her to this soiree'!



next!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> next!



I'm out. Going to beautiful Hawkinsville in the early A.M..


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> next!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Going to beautiful Hawkinsville in the early A.M..


 I wish you'd get "lost" and wind up at my house instead of your sisters!


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Going to beautiful Hawkinsville in the early A.M..



I'm so n hawkinsville right now its beautiful here, but unfortunately I have to leave here and go to atl medical. Its ugly there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Going to beautiful Hawkinsville in the early A.M..



Next!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Fluffy got him a purty wife!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Uh Oh....I see Mr Hornet!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all dont tell the old lady i posted this , she dont like her pic.



She be hawt in that pic tell' er


----------



## Hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh....I see Mr Hornet!



Heyyyyyyyyyy erybody. They been workin me tadef around here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy erybody. They been workin me tadef around here



Yessir....you have been quite scarce round here lately!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Crown him!! ^^^^


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wish you'd get "lost" and wind up at my house instead of your sisters!


I know. It's gonna be a quick trip. Gotta get my hands on that new great nephew. Taking Mama and Diddi with me.


mattech said:


> I'm so n hawkinsville right now its beautiful here, but unfortunately I have to leave here and go to atl medical. Its ugly there.


Bless yo heart. 


Jeff C. said:


> Next!!





hdm03 said:


> Fluffy got him a purty wife!


She HAWT too! Sweetest person you'll EVA meet.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy erybody. They been workin me tadef around here


well hi there, stranger..........


Jeff C. said:


> Crown him!! ^^^^


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. It's gonna be a quick trip. Gotta get my hands on that new great nephew. Taking Mama and Diddi with me.
> 
> Bless yo heart.
> 
> ...


 well, at least it'll be a pretty weekend and great weather for the trip...........


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know. It's gonna be a quick trip. Gotta get my hands on that new great nephew. Taking Mama and Diddi with me.
> 
> Bless yo heart.
> 
> ...



 She is SWEET!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....you have been quite scarce round here lately!



I knew......... just KNEW that pic of Mz. Vickie would get him in here.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Done sprayed some weeds this moanin (crabgrass). I know it's late in the season already, but figgered I could sneak it in with these cooler temps for the next few days. 

Reckon I'll go build a gate for da veggie garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Happy Birfday Dert!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nothing makes you feel less manly than walking out of bath and body works, alone, toting one of their purdy little bags..


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 787946



dang.......mud's wife IS a hottie.......
I'm gonna show mud's daughter pic to my son and see what he thinks about her...........  

she got a boyfriend?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang.......mud's wife IS a hottie.......
> I'm gonna show mud's daughter pic to my son and see what he thinks about her...........
> 
> she got a boyfriend?



Muds wife be even more purdy in person.  I aint figure out how he managed to pull that one off


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Muds wife be even more purdy in person.  I aint figure out how he managed to pull that one off



She must be a chubby chaser......


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Dirt!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing makes you feel less manly than walking out of bath and body works, alone, toting one of their purdy little bags..



 I aint gonna take up for you no more.No No:
You bring it on yoself.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Or fluffy chaser....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint gonna take up for you no more.No No:
> You bring it on yoself.



Hey, I was being a good husband and picking up stuff for my wife.  We dont have a B&B in Cordele




and i needed some more lotion


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> She must be a chubby chaser......


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing makes you feel less manly than walking out of bath and body works, alone, toting one of their purdy little bags..



Holy crap..........


Just when I start to forget why I call you Nancy; you post crap like this!


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Birfday Dert!



thanks ChiefO

i'm glad someone remembered


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap..........
> 
> 
> Just when I start to forget why I call you Nancy; you post crap like this!



I know..............


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Birthday Dirt!



thanks for remembering........you a good friend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap..........
> 
> 
> Just when I start to forget why I call you Nancy; you post crap like this!





rydert said:


> I know..............



haters


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> haters



Easy Nancy; don't go gettin' yo thong in a wad


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing makes you feel less manly than walking out of bath and body works, alone, toting one of their purdy little bags..




 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint gonna take up for you no more.No No:
> You bring it on yoself.




Me either. He on his own now.  




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, I was being a good husband and picking up stuff for my wife.  We dont have a B&B in Cordele
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You ain`t got to do all that to be a good husband. No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either. He on his own now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The lady wanted something from there.  No point in her driving 40 miles for 3 little items.  

Figured it was a smart financial move and earning brownie points with the wife.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either. He on his own now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell us how you really feel Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lady wanted something from there.  No point in her driving 40 miles for 3 little items.
> 
> Figured it was a smart financial move and earning brownie points with the wife.



No No:No No: Done gone too far to start backing up now.


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lady wanted something from there.  No point in her driving 40 miles for 3 little items.
> 
> Figured it was a smart financial move and earning brownie points with the wife.



Don't listen to them, there is nothing wrong with not wearing the pants in the family. There are alot of men like you, especially in California.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lady wanted something from there.  No point in her driving 40 miles for 3 little items.
> 
> Figured it was a smart financial move and earning brownie points with the wife.



Brownie points?? You don`t need that mess.  

Just charm her by being yourself. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell us how you really feel Nic.




Can`t. I don`t want to the first retired Administrator to ever be banned from here.  No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:No No: Done gone too far to start backing up now.



  i dont care.  Heck, I got dry skin and buy lotion from there all the time.  Its the only place Iv found that sells lotion that aint girly smelling.  And as yall know, I like to smell good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Brownie points?? You don`t need that mess.
> 
> Just charm her by being yourself.
> 
> ...



Trust me, she bout hormonal as any woman I ever seen.  Id do bout anything to keep the peace around the house at this point.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont care.  Heck, I got dry skin and buy lotion from there all the time.  Its the only place Iv found that sells lotion that aint girly smelling.  And as yall know, I like to smell good.





Quit diggin` and throw the shovel away!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Howdy!



Your assistance is needed in the bat cave.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Quit diggin` and throw the shovel away!



Im looking around for the excavator right now


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all dont tell the old lady i posted this , she dont like her pic.


For the right amount of money................I won't tell her you said she was old!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lady wanted something from there.  _*No point in her driving 40 miles for 3 little items.*_
> 
> Figured it was a smart financial move and earning brownie points with the wife.


 I'll take up for ya on that part -  ya just didn't have to post about it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i dont care.  Heck, I got dry skin and buy lotion from there all the time.  Its the only place Iv found that sells lotion that aint girly smelling.  And as yall know, I like to smell good.


yes, yes you do!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im looking around for the excavator right now





Listen to me. Go get you a quart of Maker`s Mark. Go down to the creek with a hand pole and box of crickets. Find a good tree and set back agin it. Break the wax seal on the bottle and throw the top away. Fish and drink. 

And stay there until you hear from me. Don`t move around, don`t talk, just set there. 

You hear???


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Just charm her by being yourself.



I don't think that's gonna work either


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll take up for ya on that part -  ya just didn't have to post about it!
> 
> yes, yes you do!



Does, don't he. I told him that when I met him.


So................. What flavor lotion you get Boom Boom 


For the record, I been married to H22 for 33 years and aint neva seen him put on lotion or cologne and he aint neva smelt bad. Juss sayin, Boom Boom


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me. Go get you a quart of Maker`s Mark. Go down to the creek with a hand pole and box of crickets. Find a good tree and set back agin it. Break the wax seal on the bottle and throw the top away. Fish and drink.
> 
> And stay there until you hear from me. Don`t move around, don`t talk, just set there.
> 
> You hear???



Best advice so far!!!  Listen to the man; HFH.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Your assistance is needed in the bat cave.



Got it covered!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I don't think that's gonna work either




Probably not.  You just can`t make chicken salad out of chicken litter...  



hdm03 said:


> Best advice so far!!!  Listen to the man; HFH.




He ain`t listenin` to me. Do me a favor and try to keep him out of trouble till I get back from the feed store.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Your assistance is needed in the bat cave.





Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me. Go get you a quart of Maker`s Mark. Go down to the creek with a hand pole and box of crickets. Find a good tree and set back agin it. Break the wax seal on the bottle and throw the top away. Fish and drink.
> 
> And stay there until you hear from me. Don`t move around, don`t talk, just set there.
> 
> You hear???



THIS! Take his advise Boom.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably not.  You just can`t make chicken salad out of chicken litter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should take him with you........going to the feed store might do him some good......better than the lotion store


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

I am the official Woody's greeter!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Congrats to coco, but I don't see how in the world you called ME ugly.





Hornet22 said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy erybody. They been workin me tadef around here


King Chris


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew......... just KNEW that pic of Mz. Vickie would get him in here.


Aint that the truth.



rydert said:


> dang.......mud's wife IS a hottie.......
> I'm gonna show mud's daughter pic to my son and see what he thinks about her...........
> 
> she got a boyfriend?


Aw.. Heck no!!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey, I was being a good husband and picking up stuff for my wife.  We dont have a B&B in Cordele
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nicodemus said:


> Me either. He on his own now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Nic.



Migmack said:


> Your assistance is needed in the bat cave.


New female member??



RUTTNBUCK said:


> For the right amount of money................I won't tell her you said she was old!!


Crap


Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me. Go get you a quart of Maker`s Mark. Go down to the creek with a hand pole and box of crickets. Find a good tree and set back agin it. Break the wax seal on the bottle and throw the top away. Fish and drink.
> 
> And stay there until you hear from me. Don`t move around, don`t talk, just set there.
> 
> You hear???



Hey ... I wanna go on that trip.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

golden corral?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You should take him with you........going to the feed store might do him some good......better than the lotion store





He ain`t gettin` in the truck with me, what with him wearin` that lotion stuff and smellin` like some lola-la-heifer.  No No:


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t gettin` in the truck with me, what with him wearin` that lotion stuff and smellin` like some lola-la-heifer.  No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Got it covered!  Thanks for the heads up!



Smart girl. She posted in the on topic forum too. Ya'll can't mess with her there.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smart girl. She posted in the on topic forum too. Ya'll can't mess with her there.



At least I was able to give her a proper welcome.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t gettin` in the truck with me, what with him wearin` that lotion stuff and smellin` like some lola-la-heifer.  No No:





hdm03 said:


> At least I was able to give her a proper welcome.


You're always so thoughtful and eager to help.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

HFH = lola-la-heifer


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t gettin` in the truck with me, what with him wearin` that lotion stuff and smellin` like some lola-la-heifer.  No No:


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It WAS "Phoebe-Dorminy" but now Phoebe has pulled out, last I heard they were gonna keep a couple departments open, but close like the new maternity ward, keep the lab & one floor for patients........... I don't go there if I can help it, I'll go to Ocilla or Tifton if I'm that bad off!
> Gimme a holler when you're gonna be this way!



I hope they don't close the maternity ward cause that's where Dr Okafo and Dr walker deliver and if I ever have another baby they will be my docs, plus they did take care of me and dababy quite nicely


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> TRMC?
> 
> I was too.  Much smallr back then tho.   That place has grown something fierce in teh past 10 years




Yup I was born in Tifton, wanted dababy to be born there too but I didn't wanna obgyn alllll the way in tifton which is good BC I know I picked the perfect drs for me


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> I hope they don't close the maternity ward cause that's where Dr Okafo and Dr walker deliver and if I ever have another baby they will be my docs, plus they did take care of me and dababy quite nicely


I believe it's a done deal............ you might wanna check on your doctors too, I think they may have left too.......... but you know how rumors can be..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

I think Ill slide on my thong, my skinny jeans, my fancy shoes, and my man satchel and go grab me some tofu at the vegan place in town, while I socialize with my snobby liberal tree hugging friends.  We will stay on our phones and tablets so if any of you need me just shoot me a PM.  Meanwhile Ill be enjoying my organic coffee.  Thanks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think Ill slide on my thong, my skinny jeans, my fancy shoes, and my man satchel and go grab me some tofu at the vegan place in town, while I socialize with my snobby liberal tree hugging friends.  We will stay on our phones and tablets so if any of you need me just shoot me a PM.  Meanwhile Ill be enjoying my organic coffee.  Thanks








PM sent.  along time ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> PM sent.  along time ago.



Sorry, I was looking for my designer sun glasses so I could go meet up with my high brow friends.  Its very sunny and beautiful in Tifton today.  You Pm has been replied to maam


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

What did the PM say?


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I believe it's a done deal............ you might wanna check on your doctors too, I think they may have left too.......... but you know how rumors can be..........



Noooooo    that can't happen!!!!  Maybe they'll move to ocilla or tifton then lol I can't choose another Dr


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> What did the PM say?



Nunya



Eagle update: She was jumping on a branch and it broke. She bout went down, but flew up and perched on another limb.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Noooooo    that can't happen!!!!  Maybe they'll move to ocilla or tifton then lol I can't choose another Dr


 I'd call.........


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nunya
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle update: She was jumping on a branch and it broke. She bout went down, but flew up and perched on another limb.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'd call.........



I'll find out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Man, that Tofu and organic coffee was great


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, that Tofu and organic coffee was great



How's the garden club members doing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How's the garden club members doing



NO NO NO, they use chemicals on their yards, we do not associate with them.  Most of them drive large SUVs.  We drive full electric cars and all natural supplements on our yards


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO NO NO, they use chemicals on their yards, we do not associate with them.  Most of them drive large SUVs.  We drive full electric cars and all natural supplements on our yards



Oh.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

Dare I ask. Have things returned to normal yet?

Kinda worrisome to have to ask....


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dare I ask. Have things returned to normal yet?
> 
> Kinda worrisome to have to ask....


 it's called.................... 






wait for it........













































nope, wait a bit more...............























































read back!


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dare I ask. Have things returned to normal yet?
> 
> Kinda worrisome to have to ask....



I guess that depends on what your definition of "normal" is.......


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dare I ask. Have things returned to normal yet?
> 
> Kinda worrisome to have to ask....



No; you should have stayed at the feed store longer.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's called....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I ain`t!!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t!!


 then I ain't tellin!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> then I ain't tellin!





Purty please......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t gettin` in the truck with me, what with him wearin` that lotion stuff and smellin` like some lola-la-heifer.  No No:


----------



## stringmusic (May 16, 2014)

Bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty please......



Sorry, what were you asking about.  I was putting on my Ralph Lauren overalls so Id fit in a little better round here


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty please......


 let me put it this way, 'demus............. it's as close to "normal" as this place will ever be............... 'nuff said?


stringmusic said:


> Bye


Oh, you were still here?  See ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry, what were you asking about.  I was putting on my Ralph Lauren overalls so Id fit in a little better round here











Keebs said:


> let me put it this way, 'demus............. it's as close to "normal" as this place will ever be............... 'nuff said?
> 
> Oh, you were still here?  See ya!





Thank you Darlin`.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday Strang!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

See that, Louie?  Charm...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> See that, Louie?  Charm...






Yep. Ats all it takes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> See that, Louie?  Charm...



i aint ever been much of  a charmer


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Ats all it takes.



Thank you too, Miss Mandy...  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> i aint ever been much of  a charmer





I`m tryin` to learn you something here if you`ll just listen to me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you too, Miss Mandy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



teach away masta Nic.  In 9 more years when I give LMS the boot, I may need to know these things


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you Darlin`.


~giggle~giggle~


Nicodemus said:


> See that, Louie?  Charm...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Ats all it takes.


some of them just "have *it*", don't they sista?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i aint ever been much of  a charmer


that ain't true at all!


Nicodemus said:


> Thank you too, Miss Mandy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you may have bit off more'n you can chew!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> teach away masta Nic.  In 9 more years when I give LMS the boot, I may need to know these things


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> teach away masta Nic.  In 9 more years when I give LMS the boot, I may need to know these things


 You got it planned THAT far in advance.
Git back to class...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

9 years?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ~giggle~giggle~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Shes been warned, she knows its coming.  She turns 36 she getting traded in for 2 18 year olds..  Then again I might wait till shes 40 and trade her for 2 20s.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

dang; ya'll are young


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

and feminine


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes been warned, she knows its coming.  She turns 36 she getting traded in for 2 18 year olds..  Then again I might wait till shes 40 and trade her for 2 20s.



girls?


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang; ya'll are young



Im 30.  shes 26?  I got her young.  I went to her graduation


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes been warned, she knows its coming.  She turns 36 she getting traded in for 2 18 year olds..  Then again I might wait till shes 40 and trade her for 2 20s.





One more quick lesson, then I got garden work to do.

Keep that 36 year old. I won`t go into the whys, just trust me on this. 

They just like good aged whisky. Better with age. And yea, I know.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> dang; ya'll are young



That aint no excuse.


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

danggit............


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> Nic?




Yea?


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea?



just when the river starts to get right.........all this water is messing it back up again..........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

rydert said:


> just when the river starts to get right.........all this water is messing it back up again..........





Yep. Flint was near about fishable when I checked it Wednesday. Not now.

Kinchafoonee and Muckalee Creeks are high and muddy enough to track deer on.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

1 hour and 35 minutes i will be calling it a week


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

so; if you guys want to wish me a happy weekend or any other well wishes; this would be the time to do so.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so; if you guys want to wish me a happy weekend or any other well wishes; this would be the time to do so.



I hope it rains on you all weekend and you dont get to marinade your steak at all


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so; if you guys want to wish me a happy weekend or any other well wishes; this would be the time to do so.



have a good weekend.......I hope you don't die


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Dirt; that means a lot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> 1 hour and 35 minutes i will be calling it a week



1 hour and 15 minutes here.


If not earlier. My car is the ONLY one in the parking lot.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Full, need a nap, waiting on 5. That is all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks Dirt; that means a lot


yeah the rydert, he seems like good folks.  Real caring and what not


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1 hour and 15 minutes here.
> 
> 
> If not earlier. My car is the ONLY one in the parking lot.



Yall need more folks coming in, so does the dentist


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

I'm thinking earlier as well.......revised time left is fiffy sebin minutes


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Full, need a nap, waiting on 5. That is all.



Did ya wear out the chocolate fountain?


----------



## rydert (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya wear out the chocolate fountain?



if I had to guess,I would say yes....yes he did


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Full, need a nap, waiting on 5. That is all.


Whadya eat


----------



## Hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> One more quick lesson, then I got garden work to do.
> 
> Keep that 36 year old. I won`t go into the whys, just trust me on this.
> 
> They just like good aged whisky. Better with age. And yea, I know.



Yep


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 1 hour and 15 minutes here.
> 
> 
> If not earlier. My car is the ONLY one in the parking lot.


 SO not fair!


mudracing101 said:


> Full, need a nap, waiting on 5. That is all.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whadya eat


Duh......... food, lots & lots of food!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whadya eat



fried chicken dipped in chocolate fountain and mashed taters with chocolate fountain


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Yep



you tell us that all the time in the duck blind


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 16, 2014)

I'm done happy weekend for me.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im 30.  shes 26?  I got her young.  I went to her graduation



Ain't nothing wrong with 26, I'm 26!! And the old man is 32!! He keeps sayin he's gonna trade me in but hasn't yet, he keeps forgetting I was 18 when we got together lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I'm done happy weekend for me.



Happy weekend Fuzzy


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

dang; i wish Quack was here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with 26, I'm 26!! And the old man is 32!! He keeps sayin he's gonna trade me in but hasn't yet, he keeps forgetting I was 18 when we got together lol



poor fella, I feel his pain


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor fella, I feel his pain


No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Did ya wear out the chocolate fountain?


I dont mess with the sweets, i eat real food. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whadya eat


Grilled porkchop, roast , mashed taters, stewed okra and tomaters, collard greens., steamed broc. wif some cheese.



Migmack said:


> I'm done happy weekend for me.



Happy weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

sammiches


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so; if you guys want to wish me a happy weekend or any other well wishes; this would be the time to do so.



bump


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

I want a bear rug.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want a bear rug.


You wanna shoot da bear yourself?


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want a bear rug.



Get Migmack to lay on your floor


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You wanna shoot da bear yourself?



Nope. H22 can.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Get Migmack to lay on your floor


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2014)

We going breamfishen & skinnie dippen, Bkw & I...........


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We going breamfishen & skinnie dippen, Bkw & I...........



take plenty of pics......please


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2014)

Yall wantasee pics later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We going breamfishen & skinnie dippen, Bkw & I...........



Congratulations.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you too, Miss Mandy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nic....I done tried teachin' at boy somethin, he's bout hard headed as they come!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

15 more to go


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Yall wantasee pics later!



sharing is caring.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

He does smell good though!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He does smell good though!



And he has the softest hands


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

feet too, to, 2, two, tu-tu


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

He gets a mani/pedi rite regular you know.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And he has the softest hands



trust me that aint true.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gets a mani/pedi rite regular you know.



I know; he likes to send out selfies when he is having it done.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

well looky there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gets a mani/pedi rite regular you know.



twice a week.. with a clear coat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> well looky there



Back on a roll.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

i'm feelin' really good about myself right now


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nope. H22 can.


 I just knew you'd want to!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> twice a week.. with a clear coat






I think they call it finger nail polish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trust me that aint true.



Then where you puttin that lotion?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think they call it finger nail polish.



 clear coat


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Then where you puttin that lotion?



oh my goodness


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want a bear rug.





I skinned one of those hidebound varmints one time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> oh my goodness


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm feelin' really good about myself right now



You get a mani/pedi


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You get a mani/pedi



Not yet; but when I do; I'm gettin' it done in Tifton.  It's beautiful there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Then where you puttin that lotion?



 

my hands have enough calouses (sp) on them i could put lotion on my hands 50 times a day and tehy will never be soft


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

I'm outta here!  Ya'll have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I skinned one of those hidebound varmints one time.



What'd you do with it


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> my hands have enough calouses (sp) on them i could put lotion on my hands 50 times a day and tehy will never be soft



oh my goodness again.....I could do some much with this post!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm outta here!  Ya'll have a Happy Birthday!



Have a good'un hdm!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm outta here!  Ya'll have a Happy Birthday!



Happy Birthday


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd you do with it





Man that killed it had it tanned by a taxidermist. He wasn`t good with a knife and asked me to skin it for him.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> bump





hdm03 said:


> I'm outta here!  Ya'll have a Happy Birthday!



Have a great weekend Hdm03.  Talk to ya Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Man that killed it had it tanned by a taxidermist. He wasn`t good with a knife and asked me to skin it for him.



I bet that was a job.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet that was a job.





It was. You can pull the hide of a deer for the most part. A bear is just like an otter, you cut every inch of it off. It won`t pull at all. 

And a bear looks like a person when the hide is off of it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It was. You can pull the hide of a deer for the most part. A bear is just like an otter, you cut every inch of it off. It won`t pull at all.
> 
> And a bear looks like a person when the hide is off of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It was. You can pull the hide of a deer for the most part. A bear is just like an otter, you cut every inch of it off. It won`t pull at all.
> 
> And a bear looks like a person when the hide is off of it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2014)

I'm out. Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>





Yea, kinda sent a chill over me when I saw it. I know now what some of the Indian tribes thought about bears.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Ya'll have a good one.


Have a good trip this weekend!!!!!!! If you get to sneak off, call me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Bye Mrs H


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm out. Ya'll have a good one.


Bye , have  a good weekend



Keebs said:


> Have a good trip this weekend!!!!!!! If you get to sneak off, call me!


Ok, i'll call ya.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye Mrs H



The crowd is whitling down.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor fella, I feel his pain



Pssfttt..... You funny!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye , have  a good weekend
> 
> 
> Ok, i'll call ya.
> ...


yes, yes it is.. Oh well I gave them soemthing to talk about most of the day.  Iv done my job 


lilD1188 said:


> Pssfttt..... You funny!



It was funny too mee


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes, yes it is.. Oh well I gave them soemthing to talk about most of the day.  Iv done my job
> 
> 
> It was funny too mee



It was funny too mee too.


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

Y'all both meanies


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye , have  a good weekend
> 
> 
> Ok, i'll call ya.
> ...





lilD1188 said:


> Pssfttt..... You funny!


that's what they've been saying about him for weeks now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Y'all both meanies



muds a very nice guy.  Im not mean, im just not overly nice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's what they've been saying about him for weeks now!



  well played


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well played


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Y'all both meanies



Go do some dishes woman.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Tell em mud


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell em mud



Well i reckon i showed her.... coming up in here when theres women things to do round the house.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i reckon i showed her.... coming up in here when theres women things to do round the house.


don't go gettin too big for your britches now............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i reckon i showed her.... coming up in here when theres women things to do round the house.



Must I remind you, shes 26.  Women taht age dont listen to well.  See havin_fun_huntin+, lilD1188+


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't go gettin too big for your britches now............






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Must I remind you, shes 26.  Women taht age dont listen to well.  See havin_fun_huntin+, lilD1188+



She just left it logged on, if she aint got any to do she can go over to her moms and clean the yard.


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Must I remind you, shes 26.  Women taht age dont listen to well.  See havin_fun_huntin+, lilD1188+



Age don't matter, non of them listen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Age don't matter, non of them listen.



crap


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

I'm jamming out to R&b at atl medical.


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

Against my will


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

My foot is tapping though


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

old r and b or new?


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

Hye


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> Age don't matter, non of them listen.



Thats the truf.


----------



## mattech (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> old r and b or new?



I don't know, I only listen to goat killing music.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

poor goats


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> She just left it logged on, if she aint got any to do she can go over to her moms and clean the yard.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

mattech said:


> I don't know, I only listen to goat killing music.



some of that stuff is good.  Some of it, trash.. R&B, not goat killin music,,, I cant handle that stuff


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Go do some dishes woman.



They in the dishwasher


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> They in the dishwasher



Youre gettin better


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Youre gettin better



Yea thank the lord daddy had a dishwasher or I think I'd die!!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

Oh does anyone know how to get the GON app I forgot how I got it in the first place and its not in the Google app store


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Yea thank the lord daddy had a dishwasher or I think I'd die!!



Ok, now thats enuff, now get in there and dry em and put them up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

whats an app?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats an app?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

lild got an appointment with GON?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

maybe she filled out and APPlication  to GON?


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lild got an appointment with GON?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> maybe she filled out and APPlication  to GON?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


bless yo heart, son............


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, now thats enuff, now get in there and dry em and put them up.



Noooo!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 16, 2014)

Gonna lock up and hit the road, y'all have a good one.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna lock up and hit the road, y'all have a good one.


Perfect timing!
Later ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2014)

lilD1188 said:


> Oh does anyone know how to get the GON app I forgot how I got it in the first place and its not in the Google app store



Send a mod or admin a request to learn to be APPrentice moderator.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

bye mud, bye keebs..  hey gobble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

quack, how did you enjoy your link


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Send a mod or admin a request to learn to be APPrentice moderator.



Nah that ain't what I was meaning!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 16, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Get Migmack to lay on your floor



As long as beer is laid beside me I'd be a rug.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Migmack said:


> As long as beer is laid beside me I'd be a rug.



I hope they know a great place to shampoo carpet...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, how did you enjoy your link





Can't see it at work, will watch it in the morning, thanks.



Last one tonight !!!


Anybody else see that meteor last night ???  Around 12:40 am I was on my way to Deepstep and that thing came streaking across the sky, it was BRIGHT and had a long tail, it was more beautiful than Tifton . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye mud, bye keebs..  hey gobble





lilD1188 said:


> Nah that ain't what I was meaning!!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hope they know a great place to shampoo carpet...



afternoon boom   if the carpet is shampooed will it still match the curtains?

lilD,  just trying to help.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't see it at work, will watch it in the morning, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contrary to some's belief I don't wake up that early usually.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2014)

I just realized that the weekend has officially begun for several of you.  I hope that all of you drivelers will have a safe weekend and that you will report back here early Monday morning, all "bright eyed and bushy tailed" and ready for another fun-filled week of jibberish and other odd facts about Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Hmmmmm, wifey is outta town for the next 2 days, think I'll check out the mud boggin tomorrow !


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

Hfh new title at work is squirrel catcher!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmm, wifey is outta town for the next 2 days, think I'll check out the mud boggin tomorrow !



Mercy..... Just make sure you leave pooh at tha house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Hfh new title at work is squirrel catcher!!



that isnt funny.. hes still in here..


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that isnt funny.. hes still in here..



You best go catch him so you can come home and cook for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

look hes quick and dumb, he aint going out the door


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look hes quick and dumb, he aint going out the door



Well then hand it up and take a BB gun to work monday


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look hes quick and dumb, he aint going out the door





Remember my little lesson on squirrels last week?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> look hes quick and dumb, he aint going out the door



boom seems more like a squirrel reporter than a catcher.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember my little lesson on squirrels last week?



 no


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> boom seems more like a squirrel reporter than a catcher.



Doesn't seem like he is doing much catching on here does it?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no





You don`t remember what I said? That a leather glove don`t stand a chance against the teeth that can shell a hickernut.


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no



Better yet take the dog to work she is a squirrel catching champ!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

And before you even attempt to catch it, know that there is nowhere you can hold a squirrel that he can`t pay you back. Don`t try to hold him by the scruff of the neck, don`t try...


Just leave the squirrel alone....


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t remember what I said? That a leather glove don`t stand a chance against the teeth that can shell a hickernut.



Can't teach him anything he's a stubborn one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

hes gone...  
I opened the door and let him escort himself out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t remember what I said? That a leather glove don`t stand a chance against the teeth that can shell a hickernut.



OHHH, THAT i do remember.. 

You shoulda known better


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes gone...
> I opened the door and let him escort himself out



Great now shut it down and head out


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHHH, THAT i do remember..
> 
> You shoulda known better




Ain`t much out there I ain`t been bit by. But, when they bite me, I bite back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2014)

yes dear...  bye all..


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t much out there I ain`t been bit by. But, when they bite me, I bite back.



From everything I have read on here I have decided if the world gets sho nuff bad and we have to go back to living off the land....... I am coming to find you!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 16, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> From everything I have read on here I have decided if the world gets sho nuff bad and we have to go back to living off the land....... I am coming to find you!!!!!




Well Ma`am, I`ll take that as a compliment.


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Well Ma`am, I`ll take that as a compliment.



 good that's def how it was meant


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Hiya LMS, BroNic !!!  I'm gonna knock this last one OUT !!!


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya LMS, BroNic !!!  I'm gonna knock this last one OUT !!!



Happy Friday sir!!! You counting down to vacation time yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Happy Friday sir!!! You counting down to vacation time yet?





Sho am !!! Hope you are doing well ??


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho am !!! Hope you are doing well ??



Shoot any better and I couldn't stand it!!!!! Just fabulous


----------



## rhbama3 (May 16, 2014)

Hey, Brother Quack and Miz Sunshine!
Just passing thru....


----------



## little miss sunshine (May 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Brother Quack and Miz Sunshine!
> Just passing thru....



Happy Friday!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya LMS, BroNic !!!  I'm gonna knock this last one OUT !!!



Knock'em out Johnnnnnn!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Brother Quack and Miz Sunshine!
> Just passing thru....




Hiya Pookie !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Knock'em out Johnnnnnn!





Oh yeahhhhhhhhh baybay !!!  8 mo hrs to go !!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pookie !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You got this!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You got this!!





Ain't nuttin but a thang Keebsweebsy !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (May 16, 2014)

Yummmmm grilled steak baked tater an corn on the cob for supper all done by me


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nuttin but a thang Keebsweebsy !!!


you my hero!


lilD1188 said:


> Yummmmm grilled steak baked tater an corn on the cob for supper all done by me


Ihateyou,darlin'!!  been craving a steak and here you are rubbin it in...........karma, my daughter, karma..........ok, off to eat my *manwich* again for the 3rd nite in a row.......


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

morning!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you my hero!
> 
> Ihateyou,darlin'!!  been craving a steak and here you are rubbin it in...........karma, my daughter, karma..........ok, off to eat my *manwich* again for the 3rd nite in a row.......





What's yo *manwich's* name ??? 



Forgot to tell ya, Dawn and her mama are in Albany tonight, they didn't get there til 10:30.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> morning!!!





Backatcha blood !!  You got any time off soon ??


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha blood !!  You got any time off soon ??



I'm going to take some time around the first part of June.

You planting a dove field this year?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Sitting by a fire!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to take some time around the first part of June.
> 
> You planting a dove field this year?




Don't know if you call what I do planting, but yeah!! 






Jeff C. said:


> Sitting by a fire!!





Ya tricked me on the meteorite Chiefbrokebackbrohole . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Even the Jag done abandoned me....he wore from cuttin and loadin 2 truckloads of privet in my truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sitting by a fire!!



Sounds nice! I'm setting by a fat mechanic that's complaining about working the weekend! 

I got to solve some problems we are having with new drive we installed..... Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know if you call what I do planting, but yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How?






Go look at yo "Meteorite" thread . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know if you call what I do planting, but yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just looking for a place to choot! I'm willin ta pay (even if its a fine) I just want to hunt.... All the fields we used to hunt have houses in them now!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds nice! I'm setting by a fat mechanic that's complaining about working the weekend!
> 
> I got to solve some problems we are having with new drive we installed..... Happy happy joy joy!



Ahhhh....just burning up some prunings, so threw a few logs on too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 16, 2014)

Good evening Folks!!.........Just passin through.

Gonna get up in the morning, and head to Lincolnton for a training day with Mason, and Tucker!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go look at yo "Meteorite" thread . . .



Brb.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds nice! I'm setting by a fat mechanic that's complaining about working the weekend!
> 
> I got to solve some problems we are having with new drive we installed..... Happy happy joy joy!






Use to have a fat mine mechanic who anytime he kneeled/bent down to work on sumpin you got yo eyes burnt by buttcrack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm just looking for a place to choot! I'm willin ta pay (even if its a fine) I just want to hunt.... All the fields we used to hunt have houses in them now!





PM sent . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go look at yo "Meteorite" thread . . .



I had to get off the stoopid smart phone. Wouldn let me type rofl, kept capitalizing it. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Folks!!.........Just passin through.
> 
> Gonna get up in the morning, and head to Lincolnton for a training day with Mason, and Tucker!!



Evenin Mitch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I had to get off the stoopid smart phone. Wouldn let me type rofl, kept capitalizing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Evenin Mitch!






Well, didja ya see the meteorite ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, didja ya see the meteorite ???



Naw....saw a Delta jetliner though!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2014)

Did you see it last night?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you see it last night?





Naw, stayed out there from 9:40 - 10:10, nuttin but a coupla jets and a small plane.  Neck's still sore, feel like I've been on a dove hunt !! 


Seeing it up close Thursday night sure was cool though !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

Happy Saturday morning folks..  good. Night


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, stayed out there from 9:40 - 10:10, nuttin but a coupla jets and a small plane.  Neck's still sore, feel like I've been on a dove hunt !!
> 
> 
> Seeing it up close Thursday night sure was cool though !!



That's what I meant. You actually saw it Thursday night?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Happy Saturday morning folks..  good. Night



Backatcha, bOOM bOOM! Good Night!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Use to have a fat mine mechanic who anytime he kneeled/bent down to work on sumpin you got yo eyes burnt by buttcrack.





Hooked On Quack said:


> PM sent . .



Pm received!
This dude has the same situation! I swear I could stuff a dollar in that crack and he could shake his leg an produce 4 dirty quarters!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That's what I meant. You actually saw it Thursday night?




Yeah man, it was one of the coolest things I've ever seen, I was on my way to the pumping station when it came across the road right in front me !!!  It was BRIGHT and had a looooooong tail !!  There was no doubt what it was !!




blood on the ground said:


> Pm received!
> This dude has the same situation! I swear I could stuff a dollar in that crack and he could shake his leg an produce 4 dirty quarters!






I use to ask this guy was he sellin crack, he'd say no, but he'd rent me some !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah man, it was one of the coolest things I've ever seen, I was on my way to the pumping station when it came across the road right in front me !!!  It was BRIGHT and had a looooooong tail !!  There was no doubt what it was !!
> 
> 
> I use to ask this guy was he sellin crack, he'd say no, but he'd rent me some !!



Evening/morning night owls ya'll about have this one knocked out.

Busy day planned with the honey do's  

Brewed some wake up juice


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening/morning night owls ya'll about have this one knocked out.
> 
> Busy day planned with the honey do's
> 
> Brewed some wake up juice


Dang G ... You making meth now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang G ... You making meth now?






All day and night, every day, G's spun out.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All day and night, every day, G's spun out.



permagrin.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2014)

Quit pickin' on the fat kid.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quit pickin' on the fat kid.



if you fat you prolly aint doin the toot!.... still don't rule out the brewin part......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> permagrin.......



not with methmouth you don't.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> not with methmouth you don't.



no kiddin!

you going fishin today? you are up and at it early!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

looky looky


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> no kiddin!
> 
> you going fishin today? you are up and at it early!





blood on the ground said:


> looky looky



you are welcome for being set up.

Not fishing.  Looking like gardening and some chain saw work and other items on the 'to-do' list.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Gonna take about a 3-4 hr nap, and then I don't know what I'm gonna do ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take about a 3-4 hr nap, and then I don't know what I'm gonna do ???



might likker be involved?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow drivelers.

I slept a few extra winks so I am behind schedule already.  Got to go up to the country and do a few extra things this weekend since I won't be able to be there for the next two weekends.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> might likker be involved?



Yep!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take about a 3-4 hr nap, and then I don't know what I'm gonna do ???





gobbleinwoods said:


> might likker be involved?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I slept a few extra winks so I am behind schedule already.  Got to go up to the country and do a few extra things this weekend since I won't be able to be there for the next two weekends.





blood on the ground said:


> Yep!



Mornin Boyz.....not sure what I'm gonna do. I'm sure it will be somethin to do with grass and maybe a fence/gate  though. Gotta protect my crop!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

Morning folks gonna be busy today.    Gonna fish the babys room and cut grass.  Might even go wet a line just cause.  Yall enjoy the day.  It's nice out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> might likker be involved?




I certainly hope so !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Boyz.....not sure what I'm gonna do. I'm sure it will be somethin to do with grass and maybe a fence/gate  though. Gotta protect my crop!




Ya daim brammaged Cajun, you betta take it eazzzy on that back !!! 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks gonna be busy today.    Gonna fish the babys room and cut grass.  Might even go wet a line just cause.  Yall enjoy the day.  It's nice out.





Not too sure how many "fish" you're gonna catch in the "babys" room, but best of luck to ya Nancy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks gonna be busy today.    Gonna fish the babys room and cut grass.  Might even go wet a line just cause.  Yall enjoy the day.  It's nice out.



Shoulda went fishin myself, but the last 4 times I went to the little reservoir right here close by I've been skunked. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I certainly hope so !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jag has been helpin with all the HEAVY liftin. I've improved tremendously, but have to test the waters here to see what I'm going to be able to do when I go back to work Monday a week.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

At least I don't have to take MizT to the Jason Aldean/Florida Georgia Line concert tonight. Daughter got off work to go with her.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

I guess it's a good sign when your BAD shoulder bothers you more than your lower back.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Knee still buckles randomly though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

I'm in purty good shape!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

2 Biskits sausage/egg.....one with egg sausage and SPAM!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess it's a good sign when your BAD shoulder bothers you more than your lower back.






Oh yeah Chiefbro, anytime sumpin besides yo major issue bothers you more is a good thang . . . idjit. 



KNOW exactly whatcha mean !!!!  Had 4 surgeries on my right shoulder rotator cuff, 2 scoped, 2 cut.  I'd hit my self in the crotch to temporarily forget about that pain.


----------



## Crickett (May 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks gonna be busy today.    Gonna fish the babys room and cut grass.  Might even go wet a line just cause.  Yall enjoy the day.  It's nice out.



Catch anything?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 Biskits sausage/egg.....one with egg sausage and SPAM!



Spam makes the angels sing! ....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Catch anything?



He doesn't fish... He's just having fun hunting!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Catch anything?





Crickettttttttttt !!!! 



Hey.



Benadryl is kickin in , goodnight/day all.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickettttttttttt !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sleep well, Hoss!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Catch anything?



Skool's out...jus sayin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sleep well, Hoss!





YOU take it eazzy Chiefbrokebackbrohole !!!


----------



## Crickett (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickettttttttttt !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My hubby is sleeping too! He just got in about an hour ago from a 13 hour trip! And he's sick......again!


----------



## Crickett (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Skool's out...jus sayin!



Not for another 8 days. Since they are home schooled they have to complete 180 days. Public schools only have to complete 170 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Not for another 8 days. Since they are home schooled they have to complete 180 days. Public schools only have to complete 170 days.



Can't wait!!!  

You've been missed round here!


----------



## Crickett (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't wait!!!
> 
> You've been missed round here!



I miss y'all too.....sorta  


Not sure I'll still be able to get on here as much even after school gets out. You are looking at a newly certified Professional Bondsman.  I'll be working a lot over the summer!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I miss y'all too.....sorta
> 
> 
> Not sure I'll still be able to get on here as much even after school gets out. You are looking at a newly certified Professional Bondsman.  I'll be working a lot over the summer!


Congrats!!!  But ya gotta take a break once in a while!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

No luck fishing in the babys room.  Help never showed.  Waiting on another friend to call me bout fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I miss y'all too.....sorta
> 
> 
> Not sure I'll still be able to get on here as much even after school gets out. You are looking at a newly certified Professional Bondsman.  I'll be working a lot over the summer!





Er uhm Crickett, I skipped bail, come and get me . .   Slap me around, cuff me, and take me home withya . . .






But PLEAZZZZZZZZZE don't pepper spray/taze me, last time that happened it wasn't purty . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2014)

Now to go find some trouble to get into...


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2014)

don't taze me bro......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Pooh Bear gotz his on page on da FB !!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2014)

Gotta love da Pooh!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Rained lightly here...everthings wet, but sun is shining now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

Caught bout 10 bass.  Wasn't much to em but it was nice to get away from the house.  Got some fresh air and some good ol natural sunlight.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Caught bout 10 bass.  Wasn't much to em but it was nice to get away from the house.  Got some fresh air and some good ol natural sunlight.





Nice mess of fish. Any pictures?


----------



## Hornet22 (May 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice mess of fish. Any pictures?



He prolly puttin lotion on his hands where those fishees lil toofees scratched them


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> He prolly puttin lotion on his hands where those fishees lil toofees scratched them






Oh SNAP !!! 




Betcha he didn't EVEN touch 'em, probably ran up and down the bank squealin like a school gal, LMS prolly took 'em off the hook . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 17, 2014)

I`m gonna take that boy under my wing and learn him to be rough and rowdy swamper.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Nap time is over.... Time to hit the clock again! I should be back home around 1 pm tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna take that boy under my wing and learn him to be rough and rowdy swamper.





Nic, I know you ain't no quitter, BUT sometime you just gotta leave 'em be . . 




blood on the ground said:


> Nap time is over.... Time to hit the clock again! I should be back home around 1 pm tomorrow!





Hate it for ya bloodbro, you're working way too much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice mess of fish. Any pictures?


No sir.  The largest may have been 1 lbs. The rest were maybe half a pound.  The pond is way over stocked with small bass.  Fished it for the past eight years and haven't caught anything over 2 lbs.  You've prolly been by this pond a hundred times on300.


Hornet22 said:


> He prolly puttin lotion on his hands where those fishees lil toofees scratched them


My goodness.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got no smart reply for this right now.


Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna take that boy under my wing and learn him to be rough and rowdy swamper.


is that an invite to go fishing?


----------



## Crickett (May 17, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!!!  But ya gotta take a break once in a while!



What's a break?  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm Crickett, I skipped bail, come and get me . .   Slap me around, cuff me, and take me home withya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Po Louie . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

What you talking bout quack?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who touched the worm to put it on the hook?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Whooooot, wifey's back home !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Thank I'll have a drank . .


----------



## mattech (May 17, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey



hay


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Well, didn't go to sleep 'til 12ish, woke up , and forgot whut I was gonna say.


----------



## mattech (May 17, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hay



Sup gobblin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2014)

Happy Birthday erybody !!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birthday erybody !!



Thank you so much, thot no one would remember


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Happy Birthday erybody !!



Happy Birfday to Me!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Flied lice wiff stirfry and sausage, doused wiff Srirachi sauce!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Jag and I was cuttin some grass this afternoon. I came in for a bit and got plumb sleepy. I woke up bout 3 1/2 hrs later and that BOY done cut about 2 acres up around the old Home place with a 21" pushmower!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

He said I owe him a $1000.00.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

Oh Lawd.....MizT is HOT!!! 

She get's to the amphitheatre and they don't have her tickets she won off the radio. They told her she had to go to the station itself to get them. She said that is not what they told her when she won them.

Also, Caitlin took off work to go with her. She had to walk all the way around the amphitheater twice (20 min walk) because she kept getting different info from the people there. Then they had to go to a gas station to pee and stand in a line for 30 mins.

She said she wasn't payin $120.00 to sit on a lawn and watch them.


Guess I'll go sit by another fire tonight!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawd.....MizT is HOT!!!
> 
> She get's to the amphitheatre and they don't have her tickets she won off the radio. They told her she had to go to the station itself to get them. She said that is not what they told her when she won them.
> 
> ...



smart move Jeff.  Might wanna sleep in the barn too


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> smart move Jeff.  Might wanna sleep in the barn too




Oh! She's gonna pay them back......fiercely.

Facebook, Twitter, etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Break time


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Break time



Werd, blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Werd, blood?



Sup Jiff!
You sittin by the fire again?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup Jiff!
> You sittin by the fire again?



Naw...I was, but I came on in. Fixin to shut-r-down and watch some tv.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw...I was, but I came on in. Fixin to shut-r-down and watch some tv.



Breakin out the skin flicks ain't ya?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 17, 2014)

It's sunday.. night all


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It's sunday.. night all


that's it? no FB updates, nuttin?? ohhh PUH-LEEZE!   
Hi! Bye!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2014)

happy sundy kids!!!!

14 days til the weekend!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 18, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you sleepy drivelers.

I woke up about 20 minutes ago and so far, I think that I have sneezed about 25 times complete with lots of sinus drainage, watery itchy eyes, tickling scratchy throat, and just feeling like dog crap that just got run over by an 18-wheeler.  Just took me some Claratin and I sure hope that it kicks in really soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you sleepy drivelers.
> 
> I woke up about 20 minutes ago and so far, I think that I have sneezed about 25 times complete with lots of sinus drainage, watery itchy eyes, tickling scratchy throat, and just feeling like dog crap that just got run over by an 18-wheeler.  Just took me some Claratin and I sure hope that it kicks in really soon.



a stiff drank in the morning will take care of it! 

mernin 444


----------



## Seth carter (May 18, 2014)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2014)

moaning drivelers.

slept in this AM too.  Back is talking to me.  Put in 10 hours on the honey do list yesterday.  

java is here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Mornin......on a cool overcast Sunday!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......on a cool overcast Sunday!


Gettin' hot fast don here in Sowega!
About to head to stewart county and pull my trailcams and pick up my groundblind. Y'all have a good one!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Gettin' hot fast don here in Sowega!
> About to head to stewart county and pull my trailcams and pick up my groundblind. Y'all have a good one!





Watch where you step. Them canebrakes are thick up there.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Still cool with breeze and tryin to shower. I was sprayin round up, guess I'll hold off on that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2014)

Another day with 10 toes up !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another day with 10 toes up !!!



You on your back?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Turkey sammiches and some guacamole and chips!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You on your back?




Nah, I'm just spun out. 





Jeff C. said:


> Turkey sammiches and some guacamole and chips!





That sounds good !!!  Homemade guacamole ???


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nah, I'm just spun out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh....ok, I could tell by some of your posts last night. 

Yeah....MizT made some!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 18, 2014)

Been rainin since before the sun come up. What to do. I know. Drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....ok, I could tell by some of your posts last night.
> 
> Yeah....MizT made some!




I posted last night ??? 





Hornet22 said:


> Been rainin since before the sun come up. What to do. I know. Drank.





Tell Mandy I'm gonna text her some pics of my Corona sign . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I posted last night ???
> 
> 
> I believe you posted toasted last night.
> ...



Well the smoker is cranked up and I am making chicken breakfast sausage since it is raining just enough to make outside work difficult.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2014)

Back from Stewart. As expected, nothing but hogs, the two hens and a jake on trail cams, and my Ameris-step was covered in poison ivy. I also saw a snake but he got under a logpile before i could ID him but i'm thinking it was a rat snake.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Back from Stewart. As expected, nothing but hogs, the two hens and a jake on trail cams, and my Ameris-step was covered in poison ivy. I also saw a snake but he got under a logpile before i could ID him but i'm thinking it was a rat snake.




You didn't get your quality made Ameri-step blind out?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Been rainin since before the sun come up. What to do. I know. Drank.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the smoker is cranked up and I am making chicken breakfast sausage since it is raining just enough to make outside work difficult.



I've been lucky so far, came a sprinkle for about 5 mins, otherwise it has held off. Got roundup sprayed and some shrubbery pruned, until I ran into a Cardinal nest with eggs. I left that part alone, but it sure looks stoopid now. Right in front of the house too. 

Sinclair would go nuts!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Back from Stewart. As expected, nothing but hogs, the two hens and a jake on trail cams, and my Ameris-step was covered in poison ivy. I also saw a snake but he got under a logpile before i could ID him but i'm thinking it was a rat snake.






Dear sir, you do realize we make a anti poison ivy/sumac blind ??? They're just as dependable as the rest of our products .


Sincerely,


HOP, Head of Poison ivy . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear sir, you do realize we make a anti poison ivy/sumac blind ??? They're just as dependable as the rest of our products .
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>





Pookie don't like da Pooh Bear . . .No No:


----------



## Crickett (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear sir, you do realize we make a anti poison ivy/sumac blind ??? They're just as dependable as the rest of our products .
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie don't like da Pooh Bear . . .No No:



He was jealous.....put his Bama ellafunt hat to shame!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dear sir, you do realize we make a anti poison ivy/sumac blind ??? They're just as dependable as the rest of our products .
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...



Yes, the ameri-step dependability is well known. I was able to pull the vines off the side and folded the blind without touching that particular side. 
My fiber poles broke again, by the way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, the ameri-step dependability is well known. I was able to pull the vines off the side and folded the blind without touching that particular side.
> My fiber poles broke again, by the way.





Sir, we are not responsible for your broken pole.


HOBP, (Head of Broken Poles)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I posted last night ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Been down south to meet my great nephew. GAWD I love it down there. Sister's back yard.  That's why she don't have anymore pets.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been down south to meet my great nephew. GAWD I love it down there. Sister's back yard.  That's why she don't have anymore pets.



Choot'em!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2014)

Those were the little ones.....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been down south to meet my great nephew. GAWD I love it down there. Sister's back yard.  That's why she don't have anymore pets.



I guess you weren't hungry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2014)

Well...... look at me. Been gater hunting and all. QUANG!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I posted last night ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> I guess you weren't hungry.



River scollops got a break.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> River scollops got a break.



tsk tsk.... no freezer space?
I've been wanting frog legs bad lately but dont have a place to go this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well...... look at me. Been gater hunting and all. QUANG!



crap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Those were the little ones.....



little ones taste the best.  or so I've been told


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2014)

Drivelers must be a busy bunch.  No posts since last night early.  Hope everyone is ready for another Moanday.  Aren't you glad it only comes around once a week?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drivelers must be a busy bunch.  No posts since last night early.  Hope everyone is ready for another Moanday.  Aren't you glad it only comes around once a week?





Gobblin, the Moanday is here for sure.   I've got to go load up 14 rolls of goods and first go to my Chiropractor appointment at 8:30 AM this morning and leave straight from there to deliver it to my customer as early as I can this morning.   I've got lots of things to do today and tomorrow before my Texas Sweetie flies in Wednesday and we head off into the " wild blue yonder" for the next 8-10 days.  

Yep, I've got a lot of things to do and a short time to do it.........but that is the story of my life it seems.  


I will be glad to partake of a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get fully awake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2014)

blood must have been really busy last night to not even check in.  Hope he didn't fall off the roof or the newest chair didn't collapse while he was checking on the weather.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2014)

I'm not late to da party I been here all night!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

How dee folks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Moanin.....wet, cool, overcast day here.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Morning, gonna be a busy, busy week. Beautiful day outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Mud......biskit sausage egg....wiff mustard!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud......biskit sausage egg....wiff mustard!



Me too  Mine had cheese also.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....wet, cool, overcast day here.



Tiftons forecast for the week...
mon	tue	wed	thu	fri	sat	sun
may
19
P Cloudy
P Cloudy
84°
59°

may
20
M Sunny
M Sunny
87°
61°

may
21
AM Clouds
AM Clouds
91°
64°

may
22
M Sunny
M Sunny
92°
66°

may
23
P Cloudy
P Cloudy
93°
68°

may
24
P Cloudy
P Cloudy
92°
67°

may
25
P Cloudy
P Cloudy
91°
66°
Details for Monday, May 19
Partly cloudy. Highs in the low-mid 80s and lows in the upper 50s.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

90's are too hot for May. Mid 80's not so bad in my book.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

I reckon that's N.Georgia though.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Did I mention I HATE blood thinners!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Im just glad we dont have rain in the forecast.  
Jeff, whats so bad about blood thinners?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im just glad we dont have rain in the forecast.
> Jeff, whats so bad about blood thinners?



An itty bitty scratch and you leak for an hour, not to mention if you bump into somethin, or just apply a little too much pressure in a spot you will bruise.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Did I mention I HATE blood thinners!



So either you don't like my kids or you don't like my mixed drinks?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im just glad we dont have rain in the forecast.
> Jeff, whats so bad about blood thinners?



Rain is a good thang!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

Yep, another day, another, dollar, two, ninety, nine! Gotta go count more money!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> So either you don't like my kids or you don't like my mixed drinks?



Not your's specifically, but yeah.....I fergot about that!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yep, another day, another, dollar, two, ninety, nine! Gotta go count more money!



Wad you do git a raise, last time I looked I was only gettin a $1.298?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Moanin Swamp Lady!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> An itty bitty scratch and you leak for an hour, not to mention if you bump into somethin, or just apply a little too much pressure in a spot you will bruise.


Well now we can tell from bruises if Mrs. T is whoopin up on ya. Spousal abuse is an ugly thing.



Keebs said:


> Yep, another day, another, dollar, two, ninety, nine! Gotta go count more money!


 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well now we can tell from bruises if Mrs. T is whoopin up on ya. Spousal abuse is an ugly thing.




You don't understand.....as one of my buddies said, "Don't use sharp words around Jeff, he will start leaking." 

If I see something sharp, I look the other way.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Reckon I'll take a kennel over to brother's to put that fox kit in.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

C yall later!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

After cutting the yards, hauling off 2 trailer loads and truck bed loads of limbs.  Burning the pinestraw and other cleaning in the yards I got to relax yesterday fire up the grill and socialize with some friends and family.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> After cutting the yards, hauling off 2 trailer loads and truck bed loads of limbs.  Burning the pinestraw and other cleaning in the yards I got to relax yesterday fire up the grill and socialize with some friends and family.



Looks good Leroy. Guess i wasnt on that friend list


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> After cutting the yards, hauling off 2 trailer loads and truck bed loads of limbs.  Burning the pinestraw and other cleaning in the yards I got to relax yesterday fire up the grill and socialize with some friends and family.





mudracing101 said:


> Looks good Leroy. Guess i wasnt on that friend list



We only had 2 friends over and my cousin who I havent seen in like 2 months.  After that we watched the movie "Devils Due".  It wasnt worth a crap if any of you all are interested in renting it..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 19, 2014)

Hey, whats this all about?


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wad you do git a raise, last time I looked I was only gettin a $1.298?


yep, love that wittle raise!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


I didn't see the missed call until Saturday afternoon.........


mudracing101 said:


>


see? I KNEW you said that to all the girls!


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We only had 2 friends over and my cousin who I havent seen in like 2 months.  After that we watched the movie "Devils Due".  It wasnt worth a crap if any of you all are interested in renting it..


but at least you've had time to catch up on FB!
Ima gonna quit tryin to help folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but at least you've had time to catch up on FB!
> Ima gonna quit tryin to help folks!



I think with this crew it dont matter what I do they are gonna call me nancy.  I could go kill a Lion bare handed and they would find SOME WAY to make it sound girly.  Buncha haters


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

morning Nancy


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think with this crew it dont matter what I do they are gonna call me nancy.  I could go kill a Lion bare handed and they would find SOME WAY to make it sound girly.  Buncha haters





hdm03 said:


> morning Nancy


 bless yo heart...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Anyone heard from hdm03?


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

i haven't


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone heard from hdm03?


who?


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

oh my


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

bout lunch time...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

left over cheese burger for me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

itll be great too..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


  rotisserie chicken (I made) stir fried okra, corn on da cobb & Italian cut beans wiff my own home grown new potatoes!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> bout lunch time...


yea it is, I'm starving!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> left over cheese burger for me


those did look deelish!


mudracing101 said:


> crap


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

hey..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Taco bell


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



prayers sent


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey..



hey dirt


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> hey dirt



mud


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Did y'all know nitram is from canada.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey..


hi!


mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell


 ohno, not again!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did y'all know nitram is from canada.



eh?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> eh?



eggxactly.


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did y'all know nitram is from canada.


fo real?


Nitram4891 said:


> eh?


Hey, do you know Mel?????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> fo real?
> 
> Hey, do you know Mel?????



not 100%, just heard about it


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> fo real?


No No:


Keebs said:


> Hey, do you know Mel?????


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> No No:


http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=41177
She's from Canada too.............


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=41177
> She's from Canada too.............



she got a lot of friends


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> she got a lot of friends



She's a hawtie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> she got a lot of friends



jealous?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Did y'all know nitram is from canada.



So is zedex. Wonder if they're neighbors. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=801661


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 19, 2014)

I don't know Zedex neither.


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jealous?



a little.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

Happy Victoria Day; Nitram!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Victoria Day; Nitram!



I wonder if she is going to tell any secrets?


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wonder if she is going to tell any secrets?



what do you mean?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean?



Victoria has great secrets, duh


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Victoria has great secrets, duh



you wearing your victoria secret panties today?


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> she got a lot of friends


she's an army wife.................... 


mudracing101 said:


> She's a hawtie.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> So is zedex. Wonder if they're neighbors.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=801661


hhhmmmmm................... they invading us?????


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

I messed up, not Canada , i think Nitram is from Sweden.


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you wearing your victoria secret panties today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> you wearing your victoria secret panties today?



why you wanna know?  Before you ask, I will NOT go with you to the Tifton park!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> why you wanna know?  Before you ask, I will NOT go with you to the Tifton park!!



I know; i received your email about waiting until it warms up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I know; i received your email about waiting until it warms up



I think you didnt catch the sarcasm in that email.  Go back and read it again.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think you didnt catch the sarcasm in that email.  Go back and read it again.



just read it again......i didn't notice the selfie the first time; by the way; you are wearing your thong backwards


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> just read it again......i didn't notice the selfie the first time; by the way; you are wearing your thong backwards


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



That was a good un.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> just read it again......i didn't notice the selfie the first time; by the way; you are wearing your thong backwards



 No i wasnt


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

*I'M TIRED OF STOOPID PEOPLE THAT DON'T EVEN HAVE DECENT PHONE **Etiquette!!!!! *









































ok, rant over, thank you, move along.................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Tell us how you feel.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2014)

keebs said:


> *i'm tired of stoopid people that don't even have decent phone **etiquette!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

sorry about that


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell us how you feel.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> ok.


me: hello, may I help you?
them: yeah, uh, I have a deposit down, I just wanted you to know I'll be in next week to pay the rest.............
(Notice, no name, no date, and I typed it better than she spoke it)
me _thinking_: (uuuhh, really?, you're the only one with a deposit paid?!?!){We rent out 3 different buildings and they stay booked!}

me speaking: ok, as long as it is paid a week in advance, you're good to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

egg salad sammiches....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Wad I miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wad I miss?



HFH wearin his thong backerds.
Keebs is very 
Erybody else is good to go. 

Egg salik sounds good tadeaf.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH wearin his thong backerds.
> Keebs is very
> Erybody else is good to go.
> 
> Egg salik sounds good tadeaf.



Bery goot! 

Jag done swallered 2 before I could finish one.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Jalapeno kettle chips go good wiff egg salik sammies.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jalapeno kettle chips go good wiff egg salik sammies.



that are some good chips


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

egg salik is good two; but you might stank later


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

HFH must be crying


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> egg salik is good two; but you might stank later





hdm03 said:


> mud?



Crap.....

I mean ptoot!


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

hey,


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

danggit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Kang?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

I got my brother's hang upside down thingamajig too.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey,



Hey dere dirtO!!!


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

Chief O


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got my brother's hang upside down thingamajig too.


I wanna see a pic of you using it............ correctly........... authenticated by MizT!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got my brother's hang upside down thingamajig too.





My son tried one of those in the store and said it made his back feel awesome. I told him I'd buy one for him, but he wouldn't do it. Hope it helps ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I wanna see a pic of you using it............ correctly........... authenticated by MizT!



10-4, I don't think there is a way to use it incorrectly wiff out fallin out/off. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> My son tried one of those in the store and said it made his back feel awesome. I told him I'd buy one for him, but he wouldn't do it. Hope it helps ya!



Gonna have to eazzzze into it....feels like my eyeballs gonna pop out.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C Hole gonna be sending out some crazy selfies now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Jeff, Iv considered getting an inversion table too.  I hear they feel great once you allow yourself to relax


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I don't think there is a way to use it incorrectly wiff out fallin out/off.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to eazzzze into it....feels like my eyeballs gonna pop out.


 if there is a way, you know good & well, you or I could find a way!


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, Iv considered getting an inversion table too.  I hear they feel great once you allow yourself to relax



they make a table for that?..............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, Iv considered getting an inversion table too.  I hear they feel great once you allow yourself to relax



I'm not sold on the table yet, may get a chair instead. Dr's and Chiro's prefer the chair over the table. They say you put undue stress on ankle and knee joinst as opposed to the chair. I can understand that.



Keebs said:


> if there is a way, you know good & well, you or I could find a way!



Ain't no doubt bout that!   



rydert said:


> they make a table for that?..............



That's what dey call'em.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

I had to flip back ova quick like, bout choked just fore my eyeballz started to bulgin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not sold on the table yet, may get a chair instead. Dr's and Chiro's prefer the chair over the table. They say you put undue stress on ankle and knee joinst as opposed to the chair. I can understand that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeff,  tryit out about 2 hours a day and let me know if you get any taller.  If it works i may buy one too..  Maybe Ill become taller than LMS


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2014)

Hdm should feel special today


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2014)

Just got off the phone with some rude lady about my deposit.


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2014)

But I think I'm good to go. I'm going in nexk week.


----------



## rydert (May 19, 2014)

congratulations?................


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> me: hello, may I help you?
> them: yeah, uh, I have a deposit down, I just wanted you to know I'll be in next week to pay the rest.............
> (Notice, no name, no date, and I typed it better than she spoke it)
> me _thinking_: (uuuhh, really?, you're the only one with a deposit paid?!?!){We rent out 3 different buildings and they stay booked!}
> ...


Thats all



Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I don't think there is a way to use it incorrectly wiff out fallin out/off.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna have to eazzzze into it....feels like my eyeballs gonna pop out.





mattech said:


> But I think I'm good to go. I'm going in nexk week.


When ya see her, tell you dont appreciate the way she talked to ya and pimp slap her.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff,  tryit out about 2 hours a day and let me know if you get any taller.  If it works i may buy one too..  Maybe Ill become taller than LMS



No way Jose!! Bout 2 -3 minutes is all I can stand. They claim you can stretch out up to about an inch taller.  Or, at least some of the reviews I read from people that use them claim that.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No way Jose!! Bout 2 -3 minutes is all I can stand. They claim you can stretch out up to about an inch taller.  Or, at least some of the reviews I read from people that use them claim that.



A whole inch wow, then Leroy can look Lms in the bellybutton when she's talking to him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Found an inversion chair for $49.00 more than the Teeter, bOOM bOOM. It only tilts back to 70% inversion though, but that's enough for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> A whole inch wow, then Leroy can look Lms in the bellybutton when she's talking to him.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> A whole inch wow, then Leroy can look Lms in the bellybutton when she's talking to him.



Yeah....but that's like a foot to me and Leroy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No way Jose!! Bout 2 -3 minutes is all I can stand. They claim you can stretch out up to about an inch taller.  Or, at least some of the reviews I read from people that use them claim that.



hmmm, asides from my lower back being tender that might be a plus too.. for once Ill be taller than the wifey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> A whole inch wow, then Leroy can look Lms in the bellybutton when she's talking to him.


    thats soo wrong, but soo funny


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....but that's like a foot to me and Leroy!



tell him Jeff fa fa


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

wheree errbody go?


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

what do you mean?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wheree errbody go?



Sorry , i was watching the clock.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

what was the clock doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

on da fone.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> on da fone.



checking on your deposit?  is da lady being rude?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , i was watching the clock.



anything interesting on the clock?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

whats everyone doing for memorial day?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what was the clock doing?



Nothing, it has appeared to stop.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats everyone doing for memorial day?



Our place works on Memorial day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats everyone doing for memorial day?



Working.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

ready to go.....


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats everyone doing for memorial day?



nothing; i hope


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

We are normally off but i wouldnt be shocked if I had to work this year..


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats all


it was one of those "You had to be there" moments, Ok?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> Our place works on Memorial day.


Mine Doesn't!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

gettin' close


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

I see Quack


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

and dirt


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

nancy also


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

hmmm


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

lock er' down


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



crap


----------



## mudracing101 (May 19, 2014)

I'm out , later y'all.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

later Hooked On Quack+, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

and Mud


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2014)

and hdm03


----------



## Keebs (May 19, 2014)

BYE LEROYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

Bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> later Hooked On Quack+, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+






Hiya, bya !!!



Traded my last 2 day shifts for nights, hopefully it'll be smooth sailing !! Come on Wed moanin 7am !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 19, 2014)

how dee quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how dee quack





Hiya Louie, have a good evening with the pretty lil wifey !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2014)

Well I finally got some time to sit down and get on the GON site.  Been catching up reading and all I see is conversations about those "inversion chairs and tables".

I heard a fellow give some very wise advice for you before you attempt this type endeavor.  ALWAYS do your best to take a 50-60-pounder before becoming inverted because it would eliminate the possibility of you getting in a mell of a hess!!!   

I think that it might have been Jerry Clower that stated that fact.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

What's up, Doc?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2014)

Quack must be workin....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up, Doc?





Jeff C. said:


> Quack must be workin....





Hey Chiefbro, yeah I'm at work, tried to read a little bit and got sleepy, got up and ran some checks !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chiefbro, yeah I'm at work, tried to read a little bit and got sleepy, got up and ran some checks !!


I heard there were some sightings of Pooh bear between Sandersville, and Milledgeville


Be careful between the tanks in the shadows!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I heard there were some sightings of Pooh bear between Sandersville, and Milledgeville
> 
> 
> Be careful between the tanks in the shadows!!





Yeah, ya gotta watch ole Pooh, he'll show up when ya least expect him . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, ya gotta watch ole Pooh, he'll show up when ya least expect him . . .


Two thumbs up!!


----------



## mattech (May 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, ya gotta watch ole Pooh, he'll show up when ya least expect him . . .



sounds exciting


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2014)

Mornin children!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin children!



Give that sweet bride of yours a hug from me!!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Give that sweet bride of yours a hug from me!!



Eewwww, that woman ain't bathed in weeks! Smells like she has a onion in a head lock! I will just send her your well wishes......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Eewwww, that woman ain't bathed in weeks! Smells like she has a onion in a head lock! I will just send her your well wishes......



It could be pop knot time in blood's house.

morning drivelers.  I sure woke with a desire for not one but too, to, tu, twooo cups of coffee Twosday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It could be pop knot time in blood's house.
> 
> morning drivelers.  I sure woke with a desire for not one but too, to, tu, twooo cups of coffee Twosday





G'morning GW !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2014)

Can't hardly wait to attend my mandatory meeting this  morning . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't hardly wait to attend my mandatory meeting this  morning . . .



Ya'll sure have a lot of mandatory meetings downeir!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't hardly wait to attend my mandatory meeting this  morning . . .



Going to be two sleepy heads there again?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Gobblin, Quack and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

A couple of cups of that fresh brewed coffee will hopefully get those sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  I am in "count-down" mode to see my Texas Sweetie again.  It's 30 hours and ticking down, down, down now.

Looks like this thread will need a replacement one and soon too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll sure have a lot of mandatory meetings downeir!





One a week, either Tues or Thursday.




gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to be two sleepy heads there again?



Prolly 3 this morning, erybody else will be starting day shift.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood, Gobblin, Quack and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.
> 
> A couple of cups of that fresh brewed coffee will hopefully get those sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  I am in "count-down" mode to see my Texas Sweetie again.  It's 30 hours and ticking down, down, down now.
> 
> Looks like this thread will need a replacement one and soon too.





Keep your phone close by Sunday Mike !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2014)

I'm ready to end this one! Been a long night with lots of breakdowns!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep your phone close by Sunday Mike !!



You finally planning on calling someone back? I know I been waiting for weeks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keep your phone close by Sunday Mike !!




I will have it on me as usual.  Sure hope there will be nice weather for this event come Sunday.  Are ya'll flying into the Concord airport?  Heck it is just a couple of miles from the track.  We will be in Maggie Valley area for a couple of nights, then drive back over to Charlotte on Sunday morning.  Actually, we will be in NCHillbilly's neighborhood.  Maybe I could convince him that I am from the "Food Network" and I came there to sample some of his fine cooking !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You finally planning on calling someone back? I know I been waiting for weeks!




Grrrrrrrrrrr. 



I'm the worlds worst at returning calls, it's something I really need to improve on. 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I will have it on me as usual.  Sure hope there will be nice weather for this event come Sunday.  Are ya'll flying into the Concord airport?  Heck it is just a couple of miles from the track.  We will be in Maggie Valley area for a couple of nights, then drive back over to Charlotte on Sunday morning.  Actually, we will be in NCHillbilly's neighborhood.  Maybe I could convince him that I am from the "Food Network" and I came there to sample some of his fine cooking !!!





Mike I don't have a clue, I'm just there for the ride and the show !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2014)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 20, 2014)

Morning


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2014)

What up ?????? Morning, scrambled eggs with cheese and bacon!!!! Its election day, go vote.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2014)

I vote this overcast needs to go away....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 20, 2014)

its twosday


----------



## mattech (May 20, 2014)

Hiy


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

werd up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 20, 2014)

last post, locker down


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2014)

hey....I knew I should have stayed out of the Burger King thread


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

this won bout doned


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2014)

last post .......lock er down


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

odd


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

done


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2014)

hdm?

last post


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

dirt? yes it is the last post


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2014)

Lock her down.


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2014)

last post....lock it and don't post anymore


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2014)

What burger king thread?


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

stop it


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

mud loves burger kang


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

i said stop it


----------



## rydert (May 20, 2014)

lock it


no more posting...
last warning...


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2014)

Mud loves burgers period


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2014)

hence the fluffiness


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hence the fluffiness



Shut it, last post


----------

